# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Science] Demarrage du LHC

## ganga

Bonjour,

Dans un peu plus d'un mois, un nouvel acclrateur de particule va tre mise en marche au CERN. Il s'agit du plus grand acclrateur jamais construit, et ils esperent reproduire les conditions du big bang, et entre autre faire apparaitre le boson de Higgs.
D'autre thorie plus farfelue apparaisse autours de a, genre reussir  courber l'espace-temps ou raliser un trou noir...

Tout a pour dire que je trouve a dommage qu'il n'y ai pas plus d'mission qui en parle,  part dans quelque magasine, je n'ai vu pas vu d'autre information la dessus.
Je pense que a peut tre une grande avanc pour la physique, et ca n'interesse pas grand monde...

----------


## ghost emperor

Oh tu sais, la science je penses que c'est un peu comme microsoft :
Sa promet des choses rvolutionnaires mais en fin de compte, rien fonctionne comme prvu et t'es du...

----------


## newbie57

Salut,

Et mme s'ils ont russi  reproduire le Big Bang et  dmontrer le Thorme de Pytagore ou autres.. ::mouarf:: , qu'est-ce qu'ils vont gagn et qu'est-ce que l'humanit va y gagner?
Je pense que c'est de l'argent gaspill inutilement non? A force de manipuler des choses presque incontrlables, un neutron fou va sortir de cet accelerateur de particules et va dsintegrer notre petite plante  ::mouarf::

----------


## Erwy

> Je pense que a peut tre une grande avanc pour la physique, et ca n'interesse pas grand monde...


Et bien je crois que tu as la rponse , dans les messages precedents: la recherche en physique fondamentale cela ne sert  rien donc pourquoi s'y intresser  ::roll:: 

C'est vrai ,que cela n'a aucun impact sur la vie de tous les jours la physique fondamentale. La fission de l'atome par exemple , c'est bien connu,ca ne repose que sur de l'empirisme par exemple, sans doute un mec qui s'est amus  frotter des morceau de plutonium l'un contre l'autre  ::roll::

----------


## newbie57

Peut-tre qu'un jour on aura un four  plutonium. Tu mets ton poulet, tu appui sur le bouton et quelques millimes de seconde plus tard tu as un poulet roti*.


* S'il n'a pas t dsintgr  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## lper

Pour ceux que a intresse :
http://public.web.cern.ch/Public/fr/LHC/LHC-fr.html

----------


## Erwy

> Peut-tre qu'un jour on aura un four  plutonium.


Par curiosit ,tu achtes ton bois et/ou ton charbon ou tu vas le ramasser toi mme tous les jours ?

Moi j'ai la chance d'habiter dans une zone ou on est raccord  l'electricit , plutot produite par de l'uranium que du plutonium par contre.

----------


## ganga

> Salut,
> 
> Et mme s'ils ont russi  reproduire le Big Bang et  dmontrer le Thorme de Pytagore ou autres.., qu'est-ce qu'ils vont gagn et qu'est-ce que l'humanit va y gagner?
> Je pense que c'est de l'argent gaspill inutilement non? A force de manipuler des choses presque incontrlables, un neutron fou va sortir de cet accelerateur de particules et va dsintegrer notre petite plante


Ca fait peur de voir que les gens ont totalement perdu la fois dans la science, alors que a devrait plutot faire rver les gens. 
Imagine que l'on arrive  comprendre comment l'Univers s'est form et comment il volue a serait une grande avanc, peut tre pas pour notre petite vie, mais pour le monde en gnral.
Imagine que durant cette exprience ont dcouvre de nouvelle particule qui ont des proprits insouponns. Genre par exemple qui puisse produire une nergie tel quelle suffisse  nourrir tout le monde en nergie.
C'est comme le projet ITER (maitriser la fusion nuclaire) a permettrait d'avoir une nergie infinie et cologique, peut-tre que l'on aura rien mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien.

Je pense que la recherche en physique comme la conqute spatiale devrait faire partie des priorits de l'humanit runie...
Si les gens avaient dit  Colomb a coute trop cher ta mission, on te la finance pas, on aurait jamais dcouvert l'amrique... (Y en a certains qui vont dire a serait pas une mauvaise chose, je sais)

----------


## newbie57

> Par curiosit ,tu achtes ton bois et/ou ton charbon ou tu vas le ramasser toi mme tous les jours ?
> 
> Moi j'ai la chance d'habiter dans une zone ou on est raccord  l'electricit , plutot produite par de l'uranium que du plutonium par contre.


Moi aussi j'ai cette "chance"  ::?:  d'habiter prs de la centrale nuclaire de Cattenom (environ 20km  vol d'oiseau). Tant que a marche pas de soucis mais le problme sera plus tard. Dans le meilleur des cas ce sont les dechets  traiter, dans le pire des cas, je n'ose pas imaginer.

Certes ces experiences avec neutrons, protons et compagnie nous ont permis d'avoir de l'lctricit sans mission de gaz  effet de serre mais elle a contribu  crer des armes  dstruction massive.

L'avenir de l'humanit est incontestablement dans les energies propres et renouvelables. En creusant bien, on aura certainement des solutions plus rentables mais pour cela il faut des moyens financiers et materiels et ces moyens sont mis  profit pour d'autres projets tel que le LHC.

----------


## Erwy

> Moi aussi j'ai cette "chance"  d'habiter prs de la centrale nuclaire de Cattenom (environ 20km  vol d'oiseau). Tant que a marche pas de soucis mais le problme sera plus tard. Dans le meilleur des cas ce sont les dechets  traiter, dans le pire des cas, je n'ose pas imaginer.


Donc la physique fondamentale  bien une influence sur la vie de tous les jours  ::roll:: 



> L'avenir de l'humanit est incontestablement dans les energies propres et renouvelables. En creusant bien, on aura certainement des solutions plus rentables


T'as raison c'est certainement en "creusant" sans l'aide la physique fondamentale que l'on va trouver quelque chose (l'energie photovoltaque ne doit rien  la recherche fondamentale, ni les diffrentes approches visant  la remplacer ou  l'amliorer  ::roll:: ) ... Je vais allez m'acheter une pelle et une pioche comme cela je vais pouvoir apporter ma contribution personnelle  ::roll::

----------


## nicB

> L'avenir de l'humanit est incontestablement dans les energies propres et renouvelables. En creusant bien, on aura certainement des solutions plus rentables mais pour cela il faut des moyens financiers et materiels et ces moyens sont mis  profit pour d'autres projets tel que le LHC.


Oui et c'est normal que ces moyens soient mis  profit pour ce genre de projet. Dans la recherche, certaines grandes dcouvertes sont faites alors que les chercheurs travaillaient sur un sujet compltement diffrent.

Avec le LHC, comme l'a dit ganga, on trouvera peut tre des particules trs intressantes, pour l'nergie, mais pourquoi pas pour d'autres choses encore ?
C'est quand on ne cherche pas qu'on trouve aprs tout.  ::mrgreen:: 

La recherche, c'est l'avenir.
Critiquer la recherche car elle est parfois (souvent) exploite par les militaires, je peux comprendre. Mais c'est aussi grce  ces militaires qu'on a fait d'normes progrs vu la quantit d'argent colossale qu'ils peuvent mettre dans un projet, qui sera parfois bnfique pour tout le monde.

----------


## newbie57

> Ca fait peur de voir que les gens ont totalement perdu la fois dans la science, alors que a devrait plutot faire rver les gens. 
> Imagine que l'on arrive  comprendre comment l'Univers s'est form et comment il volue a serait une grande avanc, peut tre pas pour notre petite vie, mais pour le monde en gnral.
> Imagine que durant cette exprience ont dcouvre de nouvelle particule qui ont des proprits insouponns. Genre par exemple qui puisse produire une nergie tel quelle suffisse  nourrir tout le monde en nergie.
> C'est comme le projet ITER (maitriser la fusion nuclaire) a permettrait d'avoir une nergie infinie et cologique, peut-tre que l'on aura rien mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
> 
> Je pense que la recherche en physique comme la conqute spatiale devrait faire partie des priorits de l'humanit runie...
> Si les gens avaient dit  Colomb a coute trop cher ta mission, on te la finance pas, on aurait jamais dcouvert l'amrique... (Y en a certains qui vont dire a serait pas une mauvaise chose, je sais)


Oui Ganga je suis d'accord avec toi mais ce qui fait peur c'est que ces experiences n'ont plus rien  voir avec les anciennes experiences (autre echelle qu'atomique).
Je m'explique, ce type de racteur, n'a t ralis qu' partir de modles informatiques et de calculs complexes donc tout est assez thorique. Si quelque chose ne se passe pas bien (on va me dire que je suis souvent defaitiste  ::P: ) les consquences pourraient tre bien plus dsastreuses que ce qui a t calcul sur papier car plus on s'attaque aux phenomnes de l'infiniment petit, plus on s'appercoit que les energies sont colossales et donc plus les consquences peuvent tre dramatiques en cas d'experiences rates.

Je plains par exemple ceux qui habitent prs du projet ITER il est possible qu'un enorme cratre de 100, 200 voire 500km puisse se former si l'experience s'emballe. ::aie::

----------


## newbie57

> Oui et c'est normal que ces moyens soient mis  profit pour ce genre de projet. Dans la recherche, certaines grandes dcouvertes sont faites alors que les chercheurs travaillaient sur un sujet compltement diffrent.
> 
> Avec le LHC, comme l'a dit ganga, on trouvera peut tre des particules trs intressantes, pour l'nergie, mais pourquoi pas pour d'autres choses encore ?
> C'est quand on ne cherche pas qu'on trouve aprs tout. 
> 
> La recherche, c'est l'avenir.
> Critiquer la recherche car elle est parfois (souvent) exploite par les militaires, je peux comprendre. Mais c'est aussi grce  ces militaires qu'on a fait d'normes progrs vu la quantit d'argent colossale qu'ils peuvent mettre dans un projet, qui sera parfois bnfique pour tout le monde.


Je rpondrai aussi que tu as raison nicB, sans la recherche nous n'irons pas loin mais de l  reproduire le Big Bang pour savoir comment l'univers  t cre je trouve qu'on va un peu trop loin. 

A notre chelle, nous ne connaissons que trs peu les phnomnes atomiques et leurs ractions. Nous faisons des pas en avant mais nous nous appercevons que nous crons d'autres problmes (toujours le phnomne les dchets radioactifs que l'on ne sait pas o stocker, dans quelques annes les anciennes centrales  scuriser lorsqu'elles ne fonctionneront plus..)

Est-ce que ce projet ne va pas gnrer une autre source de radioactivit ou un autre phnomne que l'on n'avait pas prvu avant? Est-ce que cel ne va pas modifier les structures cellulaires des tres vivants aux alentours..? 
Y aura t-il aussi une cration de trous noirs comme il est expliqu sur wikipedia?


Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas faire des expriences de ce type mais ces types d'experiences peuvent avoir des consquences plantaires et peut tre mme tre  l'origine de notre extinction  ::aie::  (bon l j'exagre un peu je l'admet)

----------


## ghost emperor

Oui, je penses que tu as raison sur le fait que l'on ne maitrise pas assez les phnommes atomiques pour vouloir tout de suite dcouvrir comment l'univers a t cr. Cela, si on le decouvre un jour, demandera certainement plusieurs sicles alors il faudrai plutot maitriser compltement le sujet atomique avant de faire de grandes expriences...

----------


## ganga

Oui c'est vrai que a peut faire peur la recherche, mais bon faut plutt tre optimiste et leurs faire confiance, vu l'argent et le nombre de personne qui s'est mis autours de a je pense qu'ils savent ce qu'ils font.
Pour l'instant, (dans mes souvenir) je ne crois pas que l'on ai eu de grosse catastrophe faite par des chercheurs.

Et cout les pseudo scientifique qui alarme les gens en leurs faisant croire que le LHC pourrait entrainer un trou noir qui engloberait tout l'univers, et un peu la mme chose que croire quelqu'un qui dit que en l'an 2000 la station mir va s'craser sur la tour eiffel  ::lol:: 


PS: Et c'est pas pour a que les mdia doivent parler de conneries, plutt que de s'intresser un peu  la recherche.

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Bonjour.




> ...
> en l'an 2000 la station mir va s'craser sur la tour eiffel


C'est nettement moins probable que cel arrive  une date quelconque et en point quelconque du globe.



> ...
> le LHC pourrait entrainer un trou noir qui engloberait tout l'univers


Et a c'est encore nettement moins probable. La quantit d'nergie quivalent matire devrait tre phnomnale....

La recherche est indispensable, mme si l'on n'en matrise pas ou l'on n'en mesure pas toutes les hypothses et toutes les consquences. C'est en cherchant que l'on trouve mme autre chose que celle cible  l'origine, mais si on ne cherche pas, on ne trouve pas.

----------


## ghost emperor

Mais si on compare les scientifiques aux dveloppeurs...

Un dveloppeur dbute dans un langage quelconque... Il va pas se lancer dans un norme projet sachant qu'il est encore dbutant et qu'il ne maitrise pas assez la langage (quoi que des y en a qui tentent dans le btisier...).

Les scientifiques c'est pareil, ils devraient d'abord maitriser au maximum leurs outils avant de dcouvrir l'origine de l'univers

----------


## sylvain.cool

Perso, je pense que s'il veulent maitriser leur sujet comme tu dis, il va falloir essayer du nouveau. 

En gros, vous dites qu'ils faut qu'ils approfondissent le sujet. C'est ce qu'ils font sur ordinateur. Mais un moment, faut passer  la pratique pour savoir. D'o le projet ITER.

Soit on reste sur PC et ils approfondissent rien du tout.
Soit on teste en vrai et on avance.

Je pense que les physiciens commencent  connaitre pas mal de chose sur le nuclaire. On a pas affaire  des savants fous. C'est pas comme si c'tait les militaires qui mnent l'opration.

Moi, je suis pour ce genre de recherches.

----------


## nicB

> Est-ce que ce projet ne va pas gnrer une autre source de radioactivit ou un autre phnomne que l'on n'avait pas prvu avant? Est-ce que cel ne va pas modifier les structures cellulaires des tres vivants aux alentours..?
> Y aura t-il aussi une cration de trous noirs comme il est expliqu sur wikipedia?


Je pense que les chercheurs savent un minimum o ils vont. La physique, mme atomique, ce n'est pas de la magie.  :;): 
De plus, sans recherches, on stagne. Et vu l'tat actuel des choses, je ne suis pas sr que a soit une bonne ide...
Sinon, c'est un peu beaucoup trop fort de dire qu'ils vont recrer le big bang dans leur machin...  ::aie:: 




> Les scientifiques c'est pareil, ils devraient d'abord maitriser au maximum leurs outils avant de dcouvrir l'origine de l'univers


Oui ils ont surement mit un stagiaire pour piloter le projet...
Tu te perds bien des jugements sur les scientifiques.

----------


## BugFactory

La recherche en physique fondamentale, a sert  rien ! La preuve, c'est qu'on a pas invent :
- l'cran LCD avec lequel vous lisez ce message,
- les microprocesseurs,
- les DVD,
- l'imagerie mdicale,
- les fibres optiques,
- voir http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanotechnologie : il existe dj 500 produits commercialiss utilisant les nanotechnologies.
Combien d'objets situs dans la mme pice que vous auraient-ils t irralisables avec les connaissances en physique d'il y a quarante ans?




> Les scientifiques c'est pareil, ils devraient d'abord maitriser au maximum leurs outils avant de dcouvrir l'origine de l'univers


C'est en comprenant l'univers qu'on invente des outils... Et vice-versa.




> L'avenir de l'humanit est incontestablement dans les energies propres et renouvelables. En creusant bien, on aura certainement des solutions plus rentables mais pour cela il faut des moyens financiers et materiels et ces moyens sont mis  profit pour d'autres projets tel que le LHC.


L'une des pistes envisage pour le stockage de l'hydrogne est de le piger dans des nanomatriaux solides. L aussi, on a besoin de recherche en physique.

Pour revenir au sujet, je dirai que les mdias n'en parlent pas car leur rle n'est pas d'informer, mais de faire de l'audimat.

----------


## zeavan

*Bug Factory +1*

Si il y a un endroit ou je pensais ne pas trouvez de telle reponses, ces  bien ici.
Je suis super decu des differents avis prononces a ce sujet.

Et moi ce que j'en pense c'est qu'il n'y jamais de depenses inutiles dans la recherche, il suffit d'etre un peu moins egoistes et penser a long terme,alors oui peut-etre que ce generateur n'aura pas de repercussion directe sur notre generation , mais les  suivantes il faut pas les oublier.

----------


## newbie57

> *Bug Factory +1*
> 
> Si il y a un endroit ou je pensais ne pas trouvez de telle reponses, ces  bien ici.
> *Je suis super decu des differents avis prononces a ce sujet*.
> 
> Et moi ce que j'en pense c'est qu'il n'y jamais de depenses inutiles dans la recherche, il suffit d'etre un peu moins egoistes et penser a long terme,alors oui peut-etre que ce generateur n'aura pas de repercussion directe sur notre generation , mais les  suivantes il faut pas les oublier.


Salut zeavan,

Ne sois pas super du, ce ne sont que des avis et on est l pour en dbattre  :;): 

Je ne suis pas du tout hostile aux recherches scientifiques, moi mme de formation scientifique, je trouve a normal qu'il faille avancer mais ces types d'experiences n'ont presque plus rien  voir avec notre quotidien hormis le fait que les seuls plus grands bnficiaires seraient certainement l'arme.

Ce n'est que mon avis personnel bien entendu.

Il est peut tre possible qu'avec cette experience on puisse trouver une nouvelle source d'energie plus propre et plus durable que toutes celles qu'on a de nos jours mais il est aussi possible que l'on trouve un autre moyen de crer une nouvelle arme bien plus puissante que l'arme atomique. 

Seule l'avenir nous le dira  :;): 

Mais utiliser tant de moyens materiels, humains et tant d'argent pour ne reproduire qu'un mini big bang afin de savoir comme l'univers a t cre, je n'y crois pas. On a rien sans rien dans la vie  :8-): .

----------


## alexrtz

> *Bug Factory +1*
> 
> Si il y a un endroit ou je pensais ne pas trouvez de telle reponses, ces  bien ici.
> Je suis super decu des differents avis prononces a ce sujet.
> 
> Et moi ce que j'en pense c'est qu'il n'y jamais de depenses inutiles dans la recherche, il suffit d'etre un peu moins egoistes et penser a long terme,alors oui peut-etre que ce generateur n'aura pas de repercussion directe sur notre generation , mais les  suivantes il faut pas les oublier.


Pas mieux.





> ces types d'experiences n'ont presque plus rien  voir avec notre quotidien


Et avec celui des tes enfants/petits-enfants ??





> les seuls plus grands bnficiaires seraient certainement l'arme.


 court terme, oui.
Mais  long terme ?






> Il est peut tre possible qu'avec cette experience on puisse trouver une nouvelle source d'energie plus propre et plus durable que toutes celles qu'on a de nos jours mais il est aussi possible que l'on trouve un autre moyen de crer une nouvelle arme bien plus puissante que l'arme atomique.


Et ?

----------


## cladsam

> Mais si on compare les scientifiques aux dveloppeurs...
> 
> Un dveloppeur dbute dans un langage quelconque... Il va pas se lancer dans un norme projet sachant qu'il est encore dbutant et qu'il ne maitrise pas assez la langage (quoi que des y en a qui tentent dans le btisier...).


t'es dj all faire un tour dans le forum projets >> jeux vidos ? ::roll::

----------


## millie

> court terme, oui.
> Mais  long terme ?



+1. C'est comme les mathmatiques, il y a tout un tas de thorie qui ne "servent a priori  rien" mais qui auront un impact important quand on en aura besoin dans 50 ans et qu'on aura les moyens de les utiliser.

Exemple : Equation de Navier et Stokes pour la simulation de fluide visqueux qui date du 19me sicle et que l'on peut seulement maintenant rsoudre de manire analytique grce  l'informatique pour par exemple mieux dessiner une aile d'avion => rduire la consommation en essence.

----------


## Manumation

[HS]

a sert  rien ce dbat...

La saison est finie, ils ont t limins !  ::aie:: 

[/HS]

----------


## zodd

Les plus grosses volutions technologique, de tout temps, se sont faite en priode de guerre.. avion a reaction,systeme de levier pour dmultiplier les force, energie atomique.. c'est triste mais l'homme fait preuve de beaucoup plus d'ingniosit qd il s'agit de se dtruire.. mais en tout cas, sans travaux sur les electrons  une poque o leur existence n'tait que suppose, on ne serait pas en train de discuter l.. d'ailleurs, la tl n'existerai mme pas... 

Alors tout ceux qui sont contre la recherche n'ont cas devenir mormon et rouler en charette...

----------


## newbie57

Bon et bien  tout ceux qui prtendent que le LHC est une ncessit pour l'homme et que les sommes colossales investis sur ce projet est justifi, dites nous ce que l'on va en tirer.

En voyant le seul site d'informations accessible du boulot sur LHC:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider, je lis et relis ceux qu'esprent trouver ces scientifiques mais je ne trouve rien de necessaire pour nous,  savoir:



> Quelle est lorigine de la masse des particules ?





> Pourquoi les diffrentes particules lmentaires ont-elles des masses diffrentes ?





> A combien de dcimales peut-on mesurer l'nergie et la masse des particules et notamment celle des quarks top et bottom ?


Ne m'en voulez pas mais je trouve qu'on a d'autres questions  rpondre avant celles-l:
Comment combattre le Sida, le palludisme et autres maladies qui menaent l'humanit?
Comment regnrer des organes avec notre ADN pour une transplantation?
O touver une nouvelle energie propre, durable, non dangeureux  manipuler et sous forme liquide  T et pression normale pour un meilleur stockage et transport?...


Je dis et je le rpte, la recherche est fondamentale mais il y a des priorits et si on veut que nos enfants/petits enfants profitent du LHC et des opportunits qui en dcouleront il faudrait dj que les problmes de maintenant soient rsolus non?

----------


## millie

> Je dis et je le rpte, la recherche est fondamentale mais il y a des priorits et si on veut que nos enfants/petits enfants profitent du LHC et des opportunits qui en dcouleront il faudrait dj que les problmes de maintenant soient rsolus non?


Si on part de ce principe, on avancerait jamais car il est possible que pas mal de problmatique comme le SIDA soient des cul de sac pendant encore des dcennies (et du coup, pendant ce temps, rien d'autre n'avancerait) mme avec normment d'argent (car peut tre qu'une solution viendrait de la dcouverte de quelque chose qui n'a aucun rapport, par exemple en physique).

Si on tient ce genre de propos, on aurait pu ne jamais dcouvrir les rayons X qui aide finalement  localiser des cancers. On aurait jamais dcouvert certains phnomnes et matriels physique qui aide  supprimer certaines tumeurs. 
Il y a souvent des utilits aux choses que l'on ne souponne pas aux dbuts.

De mme, un acclerateur de particule peut aider  mieux analyser et tudier des phnomnes comme la fusion nuclaire qui pourrait tre une source d'nergie considrable.

Et puis, ce sont des comptences et des domaines compltement diffrentes, ce n'est pas comme si on pouvait changer un physicien nuclaire en biologiste gntique en 2 sec.

----------


## BugFactory

Parmi tous les exemples que j'ai cit, lesquels ne profitent-ils qu'aux militaires ? Lesquels ne profiteront-ils qu' nos enfants? Lesquels ne font-ils pas partie de notre quotidien? Bon, c'est vrai qu'on ne passe pas un scanner tous les jours.

Quand aux recherches en cours, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire sur www.futura-sciences.com, leurs chances sont pour la plupart pour les annes 201X. La plupart serviront avant tout dans le domaine mdical.

L'histoire des trous noirs : il s'agit de provoquer des collisions de particules qui provoqueront localement, et pour une priode trs brve, des conditions semblables  un trou noir, pas d'anantir la plante. On n'a pas d'toile gante sous la main  faire imploser...

Les applications militaires des recherches sur l'nergie ? Les recherches en cours au racteur exprimental ITER visent  utiliser la fusion nuclaire pour produire du courant lectrique. Les bombes atomiques utilisent DEJA ce processus depuis longtemps... De toute faon, les armes nuclaires et biologiques permettent dj d'anantir toute forme de civilisation. Une arme plus puissante, ce serait passer de l'infini  l'infini + 1...

Enfin, j'aimerai rappeler que la ralit n'est pas un jeu vido. On ne choisit pas "remde contre le cancer" dans le menu science avant d'attendre dix tours et d'avoir le truc. La rgle dans la recherche est l'imprvu. On ne sait pas ce que contient un coffre avant de l'avoir ouvert. C'est pour a qu'on cherche. Dire que le LHC est inutile parce qu'on ne peut pas prdire ce qu'il va en sortir, et qu'il faut se concentrer sur des projets prcis, c'est dire "Cherchons, mais uniquement dans les endroits qu'on a dj fouills!".

Et au del des applications pratiques, suis-je le seul curieux de connatre l'origine de l'univers? Non, oubliez cette dernire remarque, aprs je vais passer pour un idaliste. L'argent est bien mieux dpens dans les subventions pour le foot, a intresse plus de monde.

----------


## millie

> Les applications militaires des recherches sur l'nergie ?



A noter que prs de Bordeaux, il y a galement le projet du laser mga joule qui permettra d'effectuer des fusions nuclaires contrles (donc c'est surtout pour tudier le phnomne)

----------


## souviron34

A noter, qu'en tant que l'un des quelques physiciens sur ce site, et en tant qu'(ancien) astrophysicien, j'ai un avis...

Qui est personnel et que je partage  :;): 

Mais nanmoins, autant je suis pour la recherche fondamentale (_pas totalement stupide, quand mme, voir les prix Ignobel_), et que pour le CERN, aprs tout, c'est son rle, je suis totalement en dsaccord avec ITER.

C'est juste un moyen de 'se pter les bretelles", comme disent les Qubcois, pour dire "on a le plus gros" .. et surtout de ne pas remettre en question le monopole nuclaire franais...

Les dizaines de milliards que ce projet - rappelons-le, d'nergie nuclaire - cote et va coer aux contribuables des diffrents pays serait _beaucoup beaucoup_ mieux employ  faire de la recherche pour faire du vrai photovoltaique afin d'en obtenir un meilleur rendement...

Mais, "impossible n'tant pas franais", nous avons des lus de toutes tendances confondues (dont les Verts  ::roll:: ), qui, bien que critiquant le nuclaire, applaudissent des 2 mains le choix d ela France comme lieu pour ITER (_"Ah!! vous comprenez !! la Recherche Franaise!! L'emploi... La vitalit et la force de notre industrie de l'nergie"..._)

Cela fait maintenant 35 ans que j'avais des collgues travaillant sur le photovoltaique.. Avec en 35 ans pratiquement aucune amlioration de rendement.. Pourquoi ?????????? Pas de recherche... Et on donne des milliards pour ITER et le nuclaire  ::evilred:: 

Scusez, mais a m'nerve...  ::?:

----------


## newbie57

> Si on part de ce principe, on avancerait jamais car il est possible que pas mal de problmatique comme le SIDA soient des cul de sac pendant encore des dcennies (et du coup, pendant ce temps, rien d'autre n'avancerait) mme avec normment d'argent (car peut tre qu'une solution viendrait de la dcouverte de quelque chose qui n'a aucun rapport, par exemple en physique).
> 
> Si on tient ce genre de propos, on aurait pu ne jamais dcouvrir les rayons X qui aide finalement  localiser des cancers. On aurait jamais dcouvert certains phnomnes et matriels physique qui aide  supprimer certaines tumeurs. 
> Il y a souvent des utilits aux choses que l'on ne souponne pas aux dbuts.
> 
> De mme, un acclerateur de particule peut aider  mieux analyser et tudier des phnomnes comme la fusion nuclaire qui pourrait tre une source d'nergie considrable.
> 
> Et puis, ce sont des comptences et des domaines compltement diffrentes, ce n'est pas comme si on pouvait changer un physicien nuclaire en biologiste gntique en 2 sec.


Tu vas finir par me convaincre.. Mais  moiti parce que pour ce type d'experience, je suis sceptique.  ::P:  Mais peut-tre que dans quelques annes je dirai que mon jugement tait bte  ::): 




> Alors tout ceux qui sont contre la recherche n'ont cas devenir mormon et rouler en charette...


A la charles Ingals  ::mouarf:: . 

N'abuse pas quand mme  :;):

----------


## BugFactory

> A noter, qu'en tant que l'un des quelques physiciens sur ce site, et en tant qu'(ancien) astrophysicien, j'ai un avis...
> 
> Qui est personnel et que je partage 
> 
> Mais nanmoins, autant je suis pour la recherche fondamentale (_pas totalement stupide, quand mme, voir les prix Ignobel_), et que pour le CERN, aprs tout, c'est son rle, je suis totalement en dsaccord avec ITER.
> 
> C'est juste un moyen de 'se pter les bretelles", comme disent les Qubcois, pour dire "on a le plus gros" .. et surtout de ne pas remettre en question le monopole nuclaire franais...
> 
> Les dizaines de milliards que ce projet - rappelons-le, d'nergie nuclaire - cote et va coer aux contribuables des diffrents pays serait _beaucoup beaucoup_ mieux employ  faire de la recherche pour faire du vrai photovoltaique afin d'en obtenir un meilleur rendement...
> ...


Ouh! Jaloux!!!

Je plaisante.  ::aie::  Mais il me semble que ce qui vous agace vraiment, c'est le manque de moyen pour la recherche sur le photovoltaque. Vous n'attaquez pas la crdibilit du projet ITER, qui, si il est couronn de succs, justifiera l'investissement.
Est-ce que je me trompe?

Maintenant, je suis bien d'accord sur le fait que nous devrions investir massivement sur les nergies renouvelables, y compris photovoltaque, ne serait-ce que pour nous affranchir de cette nergie sale cologiquement, conomiquement et politiquement qu'est le ptrole.

----------


## souviron34

> Ouh! Jaloux!!!
> 
> Je plaisante.  Mais il me semble que ce qui vous agace vraiment, c'est le manque de moyen pour la recherche sur le photovoltaque. Vous n'attaquez pas la crdibilit du projet ITER, qui, si il est couronn de succs, justifiera l'investissement.
> Est-ce que je me trompe?
> 
> Maintenant, je suis bien d'accord sur le fait que nous devrions investir massivement sur les nergies renouvelables, y compris photovoltaque, ne serait-ce que pour nous affranchir de cette nergie sale cologiquement, conomiquement et politiquement qu'est le ptrole.


oui tu te trompes  ::P: 

Serieusement, j'attaque la credibilite du projet ITER sur tous les fronts, sauf celui qui dit "ca cree des emplois". Mais c'est le seul....

C'est encore du nucleaire. La fusion, on le sait depuis plus d'une 20 aines d'annees avec les essais de Tokamaks, on ne sait pas faire a grande echelle, et, physiquement, il n'y a aucune raison que ca change... (_des materiaux resistants plus que le Soleil ??_???). La fission est dangereuse, et laisse des traces pour les quelques centaines de millions d'annees suivantes...

Donc oui, plutot que de mettre 20 milliards d'euros la-dedans, si c'est du boulot qu'on veut, creons tout de suite 250 labos de recherche sur le photovoltaique, et arretons tout de suite le *developpement* du nucleaire (ca nous donne environs 25 a 30 ans avec ce qu'on a a l'heure actuelle).

Quant aux arguments cites plus haut sur la "connaissance", je ne suis que partiellement d'accord.

La physique fondamentale , comme les maths, c'est tres bien.. Mais si dans notre societe, nous preferons le savoir a donner a manger et des soins a tout le monde, eh bien je suis contre.

Et c'est ce qui se passe.... "Du temps ou" nous etions riches ("nous" n'est pas la France, mais tous les pays occidentaux), on se permettait de depenser des fortunes en recherche fondamentale...

Non seulement nous ne sommes plus riches, mais les differences augmentent, et ce qui est "bien" pour nous (_le "developpement durable", les voitures consommant peu, les economies d'energie, les reglementations de toutes sortes_) ne l'est pas pour les autres (ou en tous cas on ne les en convaincra pas avant qu'ils atteignent notre stade). Et pendant ce temps-la, voir les problemes de crise alimentaire en ce moment, pour NOTRE recherche et comfort, on condamne a mort quelques centaines de millions d'individus....

Ces jours-ci on entend raler a cause de l'allongement de la retraite , des diminutions de remboursements, etc etc.... 

Et vous croyez pas que si on enlevait un porte-avions par-ci, un ITER par-la, au prix que ca coute, on pourrait faire plein de choses ???

Car la c'est des gens de MAINTENANT qui crevent... Et l'idee de la connaissance est bien belle, mais je rappelle que, a part depuis la deuxieme guerre mondiale, depuis quasiment le debut des sciences, les scientifiques fonctionnaient "au mecenat" : soit par un echange travail-equipement avec les detenteurs du pouvoir (astronomes/astrologues <-> rois/empereurs par exemple) , soit par un mecenat direct (Pythagore, Newton), soit par une "allocation" des universites reconnues, qui elle-memes etaient financees par les guerres et les tresors des rois... Et du coup les hauts et les bas de la recherche allaient de pair avec les succes ou revers des guerres et du commerce..

Le fait d'avoir "fonctionnarise" la recherche, avec ce que cela sous-entend de _nombre_  de gens concernes et de budgets associes, entraine un decouplage entre l'argent disponible et l'argent demande...

Et en conclusion je ne suis donc pas persuade que, a l'epoque a laquelle nous vivons, il faille autant que cela tenir a la "recherche fondamentale" au nom de la "connaissance", si elle prive non seulement des gens vivants aujourdhui de choses, mais egalement si elle ne prend pas en compte le fait de trouver des solutions "pratiques" a un certain nombre de problemes globaux....

Ouffff ...
 :;):

----------


## ganga

> Et c'est ce qui se passe.... "Du temps ou" nous etions riches ("nous" n'est pas la France, mais tous les pays occidentaux), on se permettait de depenser des fortunes en recherche fondamentale...
> 
> Non seulement nous ne sommes plus riches, mais les differences augmentent, et ce qui est "bien" pour nous (_le "developpement durable", les voitures consommant peu, les economies d'energie, les reglementations de toutes sortes_) ne l'est pas pour les autres (ou en tous cas on ne les en convaincra pas avant qu'ils atteignent notre stade). Et pendant ce temps-la, voir les problemes de crise alimentaire en ce moment, pour NOTRE recherche et comfort, on condamne a mort quelques centaines de millions d'individus....
> 
> Ces jours-ci on entend raler a cause de l'allongement de la retraite , des diminutions de remboursements, etc etc.... 
> 
> Et vous croyez pas que si on enlevait un porte-avions par-ci, un ITER par-la, au prix que ca coute, on pourrait faire plein de choses ???
> 
> Car la c'est des gens de MAINTENANT qui crevent...


La je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi, c'est pas les sous mis dans la recherche qui font que des gens crvent de faim. Regarde les bnfices fait par les entreprises du cac, ou alors tout l'argent changer chaque jour en bourse.
Juste avec l'argent que se font les plus grandes entreprises, et qui sont revers la plupart  des vieux, on aurait assez d'argent pour rendre toute la population obse.

Mais bon c'est pas le sujet

----------


## newbie57

> oui tu te trompes 
> 
> Serieusement, j'attaque la credibilite du projet ITER sur tous les fronts, sauf celui qui dit "ca cree des emplois". Mais c'est le seul....
> 
> C'est encore du nucleaire. La fusion, on le sait depuis plus d'une 20 aines d'annees avec les essais de Tokamaks, on ne sait pas faire a grande echelle, et, physiquement, il n'y a aucune raison que ca change... (_des materiaux resistants plus que le Soleil ??_???). La fission est dangereuse, et laisse des traces pour les quelques centaines de millions d'annees suivantes...
> 
> Donc oui, plutot que de mettre 20 milliards d'euros la-dedans, si c'est du boulot qu'on veut, creons tout de suite 250 labos de recherche sur le photovoltaique, et arretons tout de suite le *developpement* du nucleaire (ca nous donne environs 25 a 30 ans avec ce qu'on a a l'heure actuelle).
> 
> Quant aux arguments cites plus haut sur la "connaissance", je ne suis que partiellement d'accord.
> ...


+100  ::king:: 

Ce que tu dis l *Souviron* est trs juste et surtout trs cens  :8-): . La recherche fondamentale est certes ncessaire pour approfondir nos connaissances mais de nos jours il y a d'autres priorits. 

Je ne sais pas si vous vous imaginez mais ces priorits se font de plus en plus pressantes: 
- Combien de temps auront nous de petrole? 
- Et mme si les stocks sont encore loin d'tre puiss, notre plante est-elle prte  rcuperer dans l'atmosphre tout ce CO2 qu'elle a mis plusieurs millions d'annes  enfouir sous terre? La rponse est sans doute oui car c'tait dj le cas bien avant que l'on soit l. 
- L'homme pourra t-il accepter un taux de CO2 superieur  ce que l'on a actuellement? 
- Au rythme o on va,  partir de quand notre atmosphre deviendra t-elle toxique pour nous, voire mortelle?

Je dis a car il y a urgence. On nous a habitu  vivre avec le petrole, et lorsque je vois les solutions de remplacement actuelles, je trouve a triste qu'elles soient si cher et si peu performant. Par exemple, nos avions voleront-ils avec ces solutions de remplacement? Et quelles seront leurs autonomies? 300km?

Ce qui est clair c'est que ces physiciens, plutt que de faire joujou avec le big bang et de comprendre comment l'univers a t conu  coup de milliards d'euros, devraient se demander qu'est ce que l'on sera dans une centaine d'annes si rien ne change d'ici l.

L'argent investi dans tous ces grands projets dont on ne sait pas s'ils aboutiront devrait tre utilis pour crer des energies propres, peu couteuses et facile  concevoir. Les solutions existent mais chacun s'obstine de son cot  essayer de les rendre viables dans l'espoir de le vendre au reste de la plante, bref ils veulent tre les nouveaux rois du petrole.

Lorsque je vois que plusieurs pays peuvent s'associer pour faire des projets pharaoniques tels que LHC et ITER, pourquoi ne le feraient-ils pas avec LE nouveau carburant du futur?

Et l je ne parlais que pour le domaine de la physique ou la chimie car il y a aussi le domaine de l'agro-alimentaire:
- Le rchauffement de la plante fait que nos plantes ont du mal  voluer et se font attaquer par des tres qui, jusque l, n'existaient pas sous nos latitudes (crickets...). Il en est de mme pour le climat (temprature, prcipitation, saisons...)

et de la mdecine:
- Ne parlons mme pas du Sida qui ne s'attrape qu'entre humains, mais parlons du paludisme cet autre maladie qui fait des ravages mais qui, pour l'instant, ne nous inquiete pas. Celle-ci arrive  grand pas vers nos lattitudes et causera bien plus de dgts car nous sommes plus nombreux et nos villes sont plus denses. 


Donc le concept de se runir  plusieurs pays afin de s'associer pour faire de la recherche est trs prometteur mais il faut savoir o l'on va et se dire qu'il y a d'autres priorits.

Oufff...  :;):

----------


## BugFactory

1. Il y a certes d'autres urgences, mais la recherche est-elle le meilleur endroit o ponctionner des ressources?
2. Il est fort possible que ces recherches nous donnent une solution  ces problmes.

----------


## nicB

+1 BugFactory

Faire des recherches dans un domaine a n'interdit pas d'en faire d'en d'autres qui sont (pour vous, par pour tout le monde) plus intressants.  ::|: 

Que a passera-t-il quand, grce  vos recherches, les pays pauvres seront  notre niveau ? Comment est-ce qu'on va pouvoir vivre  20 milliards de personnes sur terre ? 

Pour moi les recherches elles sont compltent les unes aux autres... La solution n'est pas d'arrter celles qui prennent trop d'avance, mais plutt de financer correctement celles qui sont en retard, non ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> La je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi, c'est pas les sous mis dans la recherche qui font que des gens crvent de faim. Regarde les bnfices fait par les entreprises du cac, ou alors tout l'argent changer chaque jour en bourse.
> Juste avec l'argent que se font les plus grandes entreprises, et qui sont revers la plupart  des vieux, on aurait assez d'argent pour rendre toute la population obse.
> 
> Mais bon c'est pas le sujet


En sachant que ces cotations en bourses ne sont que virtuelles que ces sommes ne sont pas allouables en pratique. Une action est une valeur virtuelle qui ne peut tre simplement change contre de la devise sonnante et trbuchante. C'est une conomie parallle en quelque sorte.

Alors que des fonds allous dans certaines recherches pourraient tre mieux utiliss ailleurs (les exemples cits sont nombreux).

----------


## ganga

> En sachant que ces cotations en bourses ne sont que virtuelles que ces sommes ne sont pas allouables en pratique. Une action est une valeur virtuelle qui ne peut tre simplement change contre de la devise sonnante et trbuchante. C'est une conomie parallle en quelque sorte.
> 
> Alors que des fonds allous dans certaines recherches pourraient tre mieux utiliss ailleurs (les exemples cits sont nombreux).


T'as jamais entendu parler de la Taxe Tobin?
a a beau tre de l'argent virtuelle comme tu dis, a peut rapporter de beaucoup d'argent relle.
Et tous les dividendes revers aux vieux sont de l'argent bien relle.
De l'argent dans le monde il y en a et normment bien assez pour faire vivre *tout le monde*.
Rien qu'avec le salaire des footballeurs en europe ont peux financer le LHC. Aprs c'est sur que si on prfre financer des mecs qui court aprs un ballon plutt que la recherche c'est un choix.

Mais comme j'ai dis a c'est de la politique et a n'a plus rien  voir avec de la science.
Le but de mon thread tait juste d'avertir les gens sur le faite qu'il risque d'y avoir de grande avance dans la physique des particules grce au LHC, parce que personne n'en parle...
C'tait pas pour polmiquer sur le faite qu'il y ait des gens qui meurs de faim dans le monde.

----------


## newbie57

> *Rien qu'avec le salaire des footballeurs en europe ont peux financer le LHC. Aprs c'est sur que si on prfre financer des mecs qui court aprs un ballon plutt que la recherche c'est un choix.**
> 
> Mais comme j'ai dis a c'est de la politique et a n'a plus rien  voir avec de la science.
> Le but de mon thread tait juste d'avertir les gens sur le faite qu'il risque d'y avoir de grande avance dans la physique des particules grce au LHC, parce que personne n'en parle...
> *C'tait pas pour polmiquer sur le faite qu'il y ait des gens qui meurs de faim dans le monde.***


* Oui l'argent priv represente beaucoup mais cel reste avant tout de l'argent priv donc ils font ce qu'ils veulent de leur argent mme si ca aurait pu sauver des millions de personnes  ::(: 

** Mais tout est bon pour polmiquer ici et chaque sujet diverge au bout de la 4e ou 5e reponse, si bien qu'au final on parle de tout sauf du sujet d'origine  :;): .

En tout cas pour revenir  ton sujet initial:



> Le but de mon thread tait juste d'avertir les gens sur le faite qu'il risque d'y avoir de grande avance dans la physique des particules grce au LHC, parce que personne n'en parle...


Et bien, grce  toi, j'ai appris  mieux connaitre ce projet  ::D: . J'en avais vaguement entendu il y a quelques mois de cel mais sans plus. Je serai un peu plus attentif quant  son avancement.

Merci encore  :;):

----------


## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut  tous !

   Ayant collabor  ATLAS, j'ai particip ( ma modeste chelle)  la mise au point du LHC. Cela dit, je ne suis pas physicien. Mes domaines de comptences sont les mathmatiques appliques et l'informatique thorique. Je prsente mes thmes de recherches sur cette page --- encore en construction, mais dj lisible : http://www.legos.obs-mip.fr/~lebars/.

   J'ai lu toutes les interventions de ce fil de discussion. Cela a t une exprience prouvante...  votre dcharge, nous, les chercheurs --- techniquement, je suis chercheur en formation, mais je m'inclue tout de mme dans le lot --- avons des difficults  communiquer avec le public. Cependant, sur un forum  forte connotation technique tel que celui-ci, avec des gens dont la formation a comporte une bonne part de science, on pourrait s'attendre  ce que les intervenants se renseignent un minimum avant d'crire des normits...

   Dans la mesure du possible, je voudrais remettre deux ou trois choses au point.

   Tout d'abord, le LHC n'est pas un gnrateur atomique, il s'agit d'un acclrateur  particules. Ce n'est absolument pas la mme chose : un acclrateur  particule, au contraire de la centrale nuclaire, consomme de l'nergie. Il n'en produit pas...

   videmment, ds qu'apparat le terme nuclaire, le grand public a en tte les images d'Hiroshima et de Tchernobil. Pourtant, nuclaire signifie simplement atome... Ce n'est pas parce qu'on s'intresse  la physique des particules lmentaires que l'on cherche  produire de l'nergie, que ce soit pour allumer les ampoules ou pour s'clater : ce n'est pas parce qu'on s'intresse  la mcanique physique qu'on s'intresse  la balistique (le rapport est le mme).

   La fission nuclaire est dangereuse ? Certes. Cela dit, il n'est pas question de fission nuclaire,  savoir la division d'un noyau d'atome lourd en nuclides plus lgers, mais de l'acclration puis la collision de particules lmentaires.

   Certains sont persuads que ce sont les militaires qui vont profiter des avancs que pourraient amener le LHC. En fait, personne ne peut le dire  l'heure actuelle. Les probabilits qu'il en sorte des applications militaires sont  peu prs aussi fortes que les probabilits que les applications soient purement civiles. En tout cas, les expriences du LHC ne sont pas des expriences militaires. Encore une fois, nuclaire n'est pas synonyme de bombe atomique et de destruction massive.

   Ensuite viennent les grands arguments face auxquels on ne peut pas tre contre : c'est vrai, la guerre c'est mal et il est dommage qu'il y ait de la misre dans le monde. C'est d'une navet qui serait presque touchante. a me fait penser aux tops models dcrbrs qui tentent de faire croire qu'ils ont une conscience politique.

   Rcemment, j'tais en contact avec le service financier d'une grande banque (eux aussi ont besoin de mathmatiques). Rapidement, il m'a t dclar que les pays du tiers monde sont tout de mme idiots (donc qu'il est normal de leur voler de l'argent) et que leur objectif est d'arnaquer le client. Dois-je vous rappeler qu'avec les sommes englouties dans la guerre en Irak, il aurait t possible de nourrir bien des misreux ?

   Et la liste de s'allonger.

   Puisque vous tes des personnes hautement morales, pourquoi ne vous attaquez-vous pas  ces vrais salauds ? Pourquoi ne cherchez-vous pas  rcuprer leurs fonds, qui pourraient tre dpenss de manire beaucoup plus productive ?

   N'y a-t-il pas des sujets de recherche qui devrait tre prioritaires ? Au-del du fait que quelqu'un puisse penser qu'un chercheur en physique des particules puisse se pencher sur la mise au point d'un vaccin contre le sida fait sourire, cela dnote d'un certain manque d'observation : sans physique des particules, pas de radiographies, de scanners ou d'imagerie  rsonance magntique. Plus encore, on ne peut pas savoir  l'avance quelle recherche va apporter plus d'avances que les autres. Par contre, il n'existe pas de recherche infructueuse --- je parle de recherche, pas de recherche et dveloppement, ce n'est pas la mme chose.

   Sans parler du classique :  la recherche, surtout fondamentale, a ne sert  rien. 

   Probablement avez-vous dj utilis un GPS, sans doute le ferez-vous encore. Ce systme tellement pratique fonctionne, pour partie, grce  la thorie de la relativit gnrale. Si on s'tait dit :  la physique thorique, a ne sert  rien, essayons plutt de construire un GPS,  jamais nous n'y serions parvenus (cet exemple me vient de Cdric FOELLMI).

   Pour un exemple plus proche des geeks, je vous rappelle que l'informatique quantique, qui pourrait devenir l'avenir de l'informatique, doit beaucoup  la physique thorique.

   Garder sa capacit  s'indigner est important, mais il faut tre capable de distinguer les sujets pour lesquels il faut s'indigner.

    bientt.

                                                                                                     Le Farfadet Spatial

----------


## zodd

> * Oui l'argent priv represente beaucoup mais cel reste avant tout de l'argent priv donc ils font ce qu'ils veulent de leur argent mme si ca aurait pu sauver des millions de personnes


Et bien justement, plutt que de le ponctionner  ceux qui n'en n'ont pas beaucoup ou de renoncer  certains axes de recherche, il faudrait peut tre le prendre l o il y en a.. surtout si a n'est pas trs justifi.. car un footballeur peut tre trs dou, mais il ne reprsente,  mes yeux, pas tout  fait la mme valeur qu'un chercheur en physique ou en mathmatique..

Sinon un grand +1 pour le farfadet spatial..

----------


## alexrtz

> Sinon un grand +1 pour le farfadet spatial..


Pas mieux.

----------


## Glob

> Je pense que c'est de l'argent gaspill inutilement non? A force de manipuler des choses presque incontrlables, un neutron fou va sortir de cet accelerateur de particules et va dsintegrer notre petite plante


Le neutron fou permettrait justement de rgler dfinitvement et lgamment tous les problmes d'argent gaspill de la plante, non?  ::roll:: 

(pasqu'entre les guerres, les grands prix de F1 et les JO, de l'argent gaspill qui ne fait avancer l'humanit y'en a des tonnes  ::aie:: )

A+

EDIT: et la production d'albums de Lara Fabian, mais l on entre dans le subjectif  ::mouarf::

----------


## granquet

> Sinon un grand +1 pour le farfadet spatial..


de mme  ::): 

je suis ce fil depuis le dbut et je dois avouer que certains participants me font carrment halluciner  :8O: 

sans viser personne en particulier, j'ai eu l'impression que les mentalits n'avaient pas boug depuis l'invention du train  vapeur
-"le train  vapeur a donne la tuberculose !"

----------


## Vespasien

> sans viser personne en particulier, j'ai eu l'impression que les mentalits n'avaient pas boug depuis l'invention du train  vapeur
> -"le train  vapeur a donne la tuberculose !"





> Plus les choses changent, plus elles restent les mmes


Le mas Mont Santos est sain et bon pour les nourissons car Rundop Ready.
Marie Curie est morte irradie pour avoir manipule de trop prt sans prcautions.

Nous ne sommes plus a l'poque ou une manipulation avait des consquences locales. Le dcouvreur du feu pouvais bruler la brousse environnante mais pas un continent ni la plante. Aujourd'hui, travailler sur la grippe espagnol dans un labo de lyce est inconcevable.
Comme de toutes manires ces expriences seront faites autant qu'ils prennent les prcautions ncessaires. Qu'est ce que j'ai gagn? Qu'est-ce que je risque? Qu'est que je perd?

----------


## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut  tous !




> Le mas Mont Santos est sain et bon pour les nourissons car Rundop Ready.


   Justement, ceci n'a rien  voir avec la recherche, il s'agit de recherche et dveloppement. Si vous voulez faire la critique de la recherche, trs bien, mais on ne peut pas mlanger l'un et l'autre, tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas la mme chose : d'un ct, il y a la recherche dont l'objectif est d'actualiser les connaissances, de l'autre la recherche et dveloppement qui cherche  mettre au point un produit dans le but de le vendre.

   Puisque le sujet tombe sur les OGMs, parlons en rapidement. Scientifiquement, il est vrai que les risques sont trs faibles. Bien sr, l'affaire des farines animales et du prion (la vache folle) doit nous pousser  la prudence, puisque dans ce cas-l galement, les risques taient trs faibles. Toutefois, le vrai problme des OGMs n'est pas au niveau de la sant publique. Il y a un vrai scandale, mais il ne faut pas se tromper : le problme, c'est que a ne fonctionne pas. La mme quantit d'engrais et de pesticides est utilise avec les cultures OGMs qu'avec les cultures traditionnelles. Les OGMs, c'est surtout une vraie manne financire, un magnifique coup commercial : il y a des brevets dposs sur les cultures transgniques, qui emprisonnent les agriculteurs et les obligent  payer rgulirement la dme au fournisseur.

   Encore une fois, il est important de savoir s'indigner. Cependant, il faut se renseigner un minimum et savoir distinguer o se trouvent les scandales.




> Marie Curie est morte irradie pour avoir manipule de trop prt sans prcautions.


   Pour prciser, lors de sa dcouverte du radium, elle a manipul du radium  mains nues, car alors les consquences d'une telle pratique n'tait pas connues. Ceci a probablement t la cause de sa leucmie.

   Cela dit, on parle d'une tout autre poque pour la science, avant la remise en cause pistmologique de la crise des fondements et de la remise en cause de l'ignorabimus. C'est--dire, pour faire simple, avant la science moderne : les pratiques ont bien changes depuis.




> Aujourd'hui, travailler sur la grippe espagnol dans un labo de lyce est inconcevable.


   Tout  fait. D'ailleurs, a n'est jamais arriv et cela n'arrivera pas. Il y a des organismes de contrle et des consignes de scurits (c'est heureux). D'ailleurs, il ne faut pas oublier que les premiers exposs sont les manipulateurs : ils sont les premiers  avoir intrt  les respecter et  les faire respecter.

   Je n'en reviens pas qu'on puisse tre suffisamment  ct de la plaque pour en arriver  crire ce que tu as crit.

   Que croyez-vous ? Que le LHC est le premier acclrateur de particules construit dans le monde ? Que les gens qui sont  la tte du projet n'ont jamais travaill sur un acclrateur de particules ? Qu'on peut runir les fonds ncessaires  la mise en place d'un tel projet et runir autant d'quipes de pays diffrents sur un coup de tte ?

   Tout simplement, les prcdent acclrateurs de particules ont permis des avances en physique fondamentale, mais dsormais on a besoin de plus de puissance pour faire avancer nos connaissances.

   Je ne sais pas o vous tes all pch que le LHC est dirig par des irresponsables prts  faire pter la plante juste pour le plaisir. Tout d'abord, je vous le rappelle que ce n'est pas parce qu'on parle de physique des particules, que pour autant on parle de bombe nuclaire...

   Pour vous donner une ide du degr d'inconscience qu'il y avait sur la mise au point du LHC, sachant que j'ai travaill loin du moindre rayonnement, j'ai tout de mme dut suivre une formation de scurit et, dans certaines zones, nous ne pouvions pas entrer seul. Sachant que j'tais tout autant expos qu'un employ de banque et que dans l'atelier du moindre jardinier il y a beaucoup plus de machines et de produit dangereux...




> Comme de toutes manires ces expriences seront faites autant qu'ils prennent les prcautions ncessaires. Qu'est ce que j'ai gagn? Qu'est-ce que je risque? Qu'est que je perd?


   En effet, je pense qu'il est important de rflchir aux consquences de la recherche.

   Alors, quelles sont les consquences prvisibles du LHC ? Une meilleure connaissance de la physique fondamentale et peut-tre de la formation de l'univers. Sachant qu'on n'a jamais vu un acclrateur de particules exploser et provoquer une catastrophe cologique de grande chelle --- je le redis, il ne s'agit pas de gnrateurs. Quant aux chances d'y trouver l'nergie qui va rduire l'univers en une bouillie de particules destructures, elles sont extrmement faibles. Les risques de s'empoisonner avec du dsherbant lorsque l'on travaille dans son jardin sont bien plus grands.

   Vraiment, je suis heureux de voir qu'il existe encore, de nos jours, des gens possdant une forte conscience morale. Cela dit, franchement, je trouve tout cela bien mal plac : o est le scandale ici ? Pourquoi ne pas s'en prendre aux vrais problmes ? Vous tes en train de vous monter le bourrichon juste  cause du terme  nuclaire  dans  physique nuclaire. 

    bientt.

                                                                          Le Farfadet Spatial

----------


## Vespasien

Marie est morte irradie, nous sommes d'accord. Pourquoi? Parce qu'elle ignorait en partie ce qu'elle faisait. Ce n'est pas a acquiescant sur l'exemple que vous me convaincrez que les scientifiques maitrisent tous les paramtres de leur expriences.

Mont Santos c'est bien la recherche sur les OGM  la base. Or, on retrouve aujourd'hui ces germes dans des rayons non-calculs. Erreur d'apprciation encore.




> La mme quantit d'engrais


Faux, il en faut plus pour un OGM.




> Il y a des organismes de contrle et des consignes de scurits


Je suis d'accord pour la grippe. Ou est celui pour la cration des trous noirs.

Si je suis a ct de la plaque, je suis capable de comprendre une analogie contrairement  la fine fleur de la recherche. Il faut faire des recherches mais faites un peu comme les dveloppeurs a qui on demande d'anticiper le maximum de cas d'erreur et d'alas.

----------


## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut  tous !




> Marie est morte irradie, nous sommes d'accord. Pourquoi? Parce qu'elle ignorait en partie ce qu'elle faisait. Ce n'est pas a acquiescant sur l'exemple que vous me convaincrez que les scientifiques maitrisent tous les paramtres de leur expriences.


   Je suis dsol : j'ai dit mon message pendant que tu rdigeais celui-ci. J'y ai ajout que depuis son poque, la pratique de la science a chang. Sans doute, entre autre, grce  Marie Curie.




> Mont Santos c'est bien la recherche sur les OGM  la base.


   Mont Santos n'a pas fait de recherche. Son dpartement recherche et dveloppement s'est certes empar de rsultat de chercheurs, mais elle ne fait pas de recherche. D'ailleurs, le manque de srieux dans les publications  caractres scientifiques qui manent de cette entreprise en forment la marque la plus probante.  commencer par l'impossibilit de reproductibilit, qui est totalement rdhibitoire.




> Or, on retrouve aujourd'hui ces germes dans des rayons non-calculs. Erreur d'apprciation encore.


   Qu'une entreprise soit prte  minimiser les risques dans le but d'augmenter son profit, nous sommes bien d'accord. Cela dit, ce n'est pas une critique de la recherche. Au contraire, c'est mme un argument important montrant que la recherche ne doit pas tre aline  l'industrie.




> Faux, il en faut plus pour un OGM.


   Cette affirmation est trs contestable et je ne vois pas vraiment ce que cela change.




> Si je suis a ct de la plaque, je suis capable de comprendre une analogie contrairement  la fine fleur de la recherche.


   Comparaison n'est pas raison et l'analogie avec Mont Santos n'est pas pertinente. Quant au cas de Marie Curie, encore une fois, cela date d'une poque aprs laquelle la science a fait son auto-critique. Il est important d'tre capable de le faire rgulirement, mais encore une fois : ceci n'a rien  voir avec le LHC.




> Il faut faire des recherches mais faites un peu comme les dveloppeurs a qui on demande d'anticiper le maximum de cas d'erreur et d'alas.


   J'aime beaucoup les donneurs de leon, d'autant que les acclrateurs sont bien plus surveills et qu'il existe beaucoup plus d'organisme de contrle autour de la physique nuclaire (et c'est une bonne chose qu'ils existent) que pour le dveloppement informatique.

   Tiens,  propos d'erreur de l'informatique : le fiasco du premier essai d'Ariane V est un problme de dveloppement logiciel. Souvenons-nous du bug du 9 septembre 1999, de celui de l'an 2000. J'en passe. Avant d'expliquer aux chercheurs en physique fondamentale comment ils devraient mener leurs recherches, alors qu'ils n'ont qu'une trs vague ide de la faon dont elles sont menes et qu'ils ne cherchent pas  approfondir le sujet, pourquoi les dveloppeurs ne font-ils pas leur propre auto-critique ?

   Quand est-ce qu'un acclrateur de particules a provoqu une catastrophe ? Jamais. Au pire, les projets sont arrts avant d'entrer en exploitation.

    bientt.

                                                                          Le Farfadet Spatial

----------


## souviron34

> J'aime beaucoup les donneurs de leon, d'autant que les acclrateurs sont bien plus surveills et qu'il existe beaucoup plus d'organisme de contrle autour de la physique nuclaire (et c'est une bonne chose qu'ils existent) que pour le dveloppement informatique.


en ce qui concerne les acclrateurs, nous sommes d'accord.

Mais as-tu entendu, vu, lu, toutes les confrences de Hubert Reeves sur les sur-rgnrateurs (du style en partie de ce qui sera construit avec ITER) ?

Advenant quoi que ce soit, mme des murs de 50 mtres de bton n'empcheraient pas que la centrale se coupe au niveau du sol et se soulve comme une petite (!!) marmite...

Je crois que tous autant que nous sommes ici, nous ne sommes ni des obscurantistes, ni contre la recherche fondamentale..

Mais simplement que certains d'entre nous dfendent une ide qui n'est PAS dans "l'intellectuel franais", mais qui l'est nettement plus ailleurs (_d'un ct ou de l'autre d'ailleurs_) , que les fortunes dpenses par les pays riches pour la Science avec un grand S et la Connaissance avec un grand C , pourrait, dans des temps moroses et de coupures, tre re-dirigs soit vers des recherches appliques afin de solutionner certains problmes de tous les jours,  soit en tous cas ne pas tre justifies  tout prix par "il faut que la connaissance avance"...


Toi qui parle d'acclrateur, la physique des particules doit son envol et ses grandes dcouvertes ( part les quations - Eisntein, Bohr, Schrodinger,et Paulus entre autres)  la manne financire dploye par les US  Los Alamos en vue de la fabrication de la Bombe.

Ce qu'on dit simplement, c'est la Connaissance ne justifie pas tout...




PS: et moi aussi j'en ai fait, de la Recherche Fondamentale (ma spcialit, c'tait la couleur des galaxies !!! Ya vachement d'applications  ::aie:: ), et moi aussi j'ai t dcontamin et avec les formations etc car je travaillais au CEA.

So What ??

J'ai fait des observations  Hawaii, o l'heure d'observation coutait environ 45 000 euros (_traduits_). Qu'en ai-je rapport ? Que certaines galaxies taient plus jeunes et d'autres plus vieilles... 

Je suis tout  fait d'accord que cela fait progresser la Connaissance. 

Cependant, si il faut choisir (et nous en sommes l) , certains choix sont injustifiables vis--vis de l'Humanit.

----------


## newbie57

> en ce qui concerne les acclrateurs, nous sommes d'accord.
> 
> Mais as-tu entendu, vu, lu, toutes les confrences de Hubert Reeves sur les sur-rgnrateurs (du style en partie de ce qui sera construit avec ITER) ?
> 
> Advenant quoi que ce soit, mme des murs de 50 mtres de bton n'empcheraient pas que la centrale se coupe au niveau du sol et se soulve comme une petite (!!) marmite...
> 
> *Je crois que tous autant que nous sommes ici, nous ne sommes ni des obscurantistes, ni contre la recherche fondamentale..
> 
> Mais simplement que certains d'entre nous dfendent une ide qui n'est PAS dans "l'intellectuel franais", mais qui l'est nettement plus ailleurs (d'un ct ou de l'autre d'ailleurs) , que les fortunes dpenses par les pays riches pour la Science avec un grand S et la Connaissance avec un grand C , pourrait, dans des temps moroses et de coupures, tre re-dirigs soit vers des recherches appliques afin de solutionner certains problmes de tous les jours,  soit en tous cas ne pas tre justifies  tout prix par "il faut que la connaissance avance"...*
> ...


+1  ::king:: 

Rien  ajouter si ce n'est que j'attend de voir les premiers rsultats de cette experience.
Je ne demande qu' tre contredit mais se rapprocher du Big Bang n'aura pas ou peu d'influence sur notre quotidien sauf si une catastrophe se produit  ::aie:: .

----------


## nicB

> Rien  ajouter si ce n'est que j'attend de voir les premiers rsultats de cette experience.
> Je ne demande qu' tre contredit mais se rapprocher du Big Bang n'aura pas ou peu d'influence sur notre quotidien sauf si une catastrophe se produit .


Si un jour on sait vraiment expliqu par A + B les origines de l'Homme, c'est quand mme pas rien. On pourra peut tre enfin se dbarrasser du flau que sont les religions (ceci est mon avis).

Si vous voulez vraiment des fonds pour aider l'humanit, alors il faut arrter ce qui sert vraiment  rien comme l'a dit Glob prcdemment (i.e le loisir  outrance, la F1, Star Ac, ...).

----------


## heid

science sans conscience ....

----------


## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut  tous !




> Mais as-tu entendu, vu, lu, toutes les confrences de Hubert Reeves sur les sur-rgnrateurs (du style en partie de ce qui sera construit avec ITER) ?
> 
> Advenant quoi que ce soit, mme des murs de 50 mtres de bton n'empcheraient pas que la centrale se coupe au niveau du sol et se soulve comme une petite (!!) marmite...


   Une centrale nuclaire ne produit aucun effet de serre. Lorsque l'on visite une centrale nuclaire, on reoit moins de radiation qu'en visitant les alignements de Carnac. Par contre, cela produit des dchets dont nous ne savons pas traiter une partie,  la dure de vie trs longue, pour laquelle nous n'avons que la solution insatisfaisante de la vitrifier et l'enterrer. De plus, une centrale ne s'arrte pas simplement en appuyant sur un bouton. Pour ces raisons, je pense qu'il est important de continuer les recherches  leur propos.

   Cela dit, oui, il convient d'tre particulirement prudent avec a, parce que c'est une source d'nergie dangereuse, trs dangereuse. Et de ne pas se contenter de l'nergie nuclaire, l'nergie solaire et olienne tant une manne trop, beaucoup trop nglig.

   Cependant : encore une fois, a n'a pas de rapport avec un acclrateur de particules... On parle de toute autre chose.




> Mais simplement que certains d'entre nous dfendent une ide qui n'est PAS dans "l'intellectuel franais", mais qui l'est nettement plus ailleurs (_d'un ct ou de l'autre d'ailleurs_) , que les fortunes dpenses par les pays riches pour la Science avec un grand S et la Connaissance avec un grand C , pourrait, dans des temps moroses et de coupures, tre re-dirigs soit vers des recherches appliques afin de solutionner certains problmes de tous les jours,  soit en tous cas ne pas tre justifies  tout prix par "il faut que la connaissance avance"...


   Reprenons l'exemple d'Einstein : c'tait effectivement un reproche qu'on lui faisait, que sa thorie tait trop fondamentale, que a n'avait pas d'application, en bref, que a ne servait  rien. On l'a vu, la thorie de la relativit  permit le GPS. Il a ouvert la voie qui a men  la mise au point de l'imagerie mdicale  rsonance magntique. Pour ma part, je travaille en ce moment en ocanographie, sur une partie trs proche de la climatologie --- au vu des alertes cologiques, je pense que tout le monde trouvera un intrt  cette recherche. Pour les mesures, tape essentielle, on a recourt  des satellites, qui, comme dans le cas du GPS, sont influencs par la thorie de la relativit. Sans oublier qu'Einstein a t l'un de ceux  l'origine de la rvolution de la science.

   Vie quotidienne, mdecine, climatologie, pistmologie, voil seulement quelques unes des applications de quelque chose qui tait bien videmment trop thorique pour avoir la moindre utilit pratique un jour...

   La recherche applique se nourrit de la recherche fondamentale. Et inversement. L'une n'existe pas sans l'autre et si on arrte l'une, l'autre s'arrte galement. Par contre, on ne peut pas savoir  l'avance ce qui va s'avrer plus fructueux. Le rcent prix Nobel franais ne cherchait pas  augmenter la capacit des disques durs. Il faisait de la recherche fondamentale. Il se trouve que cette recherche a trs vite trouv une application dans notre vie quotidienne.

   Parfois, a prend plus de temps.

   Cela dit, la recherche n'est pas faite  parce qu'il faut faire avancer la connaissance.  Ou plutt si, mais ce n'est pas un absolu. La recherche vise le progrs, ce qui te permet d'utiliser un ordinateur, d'avoir recourt  la mdecine lorsque tu en as besoin (je te souhaite que ce soit le moins souvent possible), de pouvoir voyager dans le monde et ainsi de suite.




> Toi qui parle d'acclrateur


   C'est--dire que c'est le sujet de ce fil de discussion.




> la physique des particules doit son envol et ses grandes dcouvertes ( part les quations - Eisntein, Bohr, Schrodinger,et Paulus entre autres)  la manne financire dploye par les US  Los Alamos en vue de la fabrication de la Bombe.


   Pas tant que a. D'abord, parce que les rsultats de Los Alamos n'ont pas t publis, la recherche militaire cultivant le secret (c'est assez logique), ce qui gne parfois la rutilisation dans le civil. Ensuite parce que le nuclaire civil n'est finalement qu'assez peu li au nuclaire militaire : ce n'est pas la mme chose de construire une bombe A que de construire une centrale nuclaire.

   Aprs, je suis d'accord : la bombe atomique est une application terrible. Cela dit, il ne faut pas ngliger l'importance de la politique dans sa mise en uvre, car c'est tout de mme le monde politique qui a dcid que la recherche fondamentale tait bien jolie, mais qu'au vu de la situation de l'poque il valait mieux faire du concret... Il s'agit galement d'une dcision politique que d'envoyer la deuxime bombe sur Nagasaki, alors qu'on savait pertinemment que le Japon allait capituler, juste parce qu'elle tait construite alors il fallait bien qu'elle serve.

   Puisque vous tes si clairvoyant au niveau de la dpense montaire, pourquoi ne vous attaquez vous pas aux vraies sommes colossales dpenses en pure perte ?




> Ce qu'on dit simplement, c'est la Connaissance ne justifie pas tout...


   Nous sommes bien d'accord.

   Cela dit, qu'elle est la bte immonde cache derrire le LHC ? O est le scandale ? Vous sortez les grands mots et une morale nave fonds sur du vide. Tellement que vous tes oblig de parler de totalement autre chose que du LHC,  savoir de bombe atomique et de gnrateur nuclaire (ce qui n'a juste aucun rapport) pour pouvoir faire montre de votre si brillante clairvoyance.

   Il faut redescendre sur terre !

   Personnellement, je pense que le rle du chercheur c'est aussi de rflchir aux implications de ses travaux et de communiquer  ce sujet, ce qui est trop souvent nglig. Aprs, il faut galement que les politiques prennent leurs responsabilits, mais d'abord apprennent  couter.

   Ceci pos, quels sont les avertissements qu'il est important de lancer au grand public quant aux acclrateurs de particules en gnral et au LHC en particulier ? Aucun...




> PS: et moi aussi j'en ai fait, de la Recherche Fondamentale (ma spcialit, c'tait la couleur des galaxies !!! Ya vachement d'applications ), et moi aussi j'ai t dcontamin et avec les formations etc car je travaillais au CEA.
> 
> So What ??


   Dans ce fil de discussion, il est prsum que les gens  la tte du projet du LHC sont irresponsables, que des incomptents travaillent dessus et qu'il n'y a aucun contrle. Le tout dclar trs doctement. Or, c'est exactement le contraire. Ma remarque n'tait l que pour montrer une exprience vcue, juste pour ramener les choses  leurs places.




> Cependant, si il faut choisir (et nous en sommes l) , certains choix sont injustifiables vis--vis de l'Humanit.


   Ah ! La grande phrase premptoire, parce que moi, j'ai une conscience, contrairement  ces grands malades. C'est beau, a fait une formule  applaudir. Mais de quel choix parle-t-on ?

   Surtout, pourquoi ne s'en prend-on pas aux vrais scandales ?

    bientt.

                                                                          Le Farfadet Spatial

----------


## Pouic

Hm, juste pour rebondir sur les propose de ceux qui pensent que le LHC va gnrer un trou noir qui va absorber l'humanit : il ne faut pas seulement prendre uniquement en compte la probabilit de cration de trou noir, mais aussi celle de ses "chances" de survie (auto-aspiration). Du coup la probabilit de cration d'un trou noir dvastateur passe de "vraiment trs peu probable"  "infinitsimale"  ::): 

Je dis a de manire totalement profane, c'est ma copine qui fait de la physique des particules qui m'a brief "gros grain" sur le sujet ;-)

----------


## Vespasien

> science sans conscience


++



> Du coup la probabilit de cration d'un trou noir dvastateur passe de "vraiment trs peu probable"  "infinitsimale"


Je prfrerais toutefois passer les heures prcdentes avec ma femme qu'en runion. Chaque semaine, des millions de gens jouent au loto et paraitrait que certains parviennent a gagner...

----------


## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut  tous !




> Je prfrerais toutefois passer les heures prcdentes avec ma femme qu'en runion. Chaque semaine, des millions de gens jouent au loto et paraitrait que certains parviennent a gagner...


   Les chances de gagner aux lotos sont approximativement de 1 sur 13 000 000. Celle qu'un trou noir susceptible d'absorber l'univers apparaisse dans le LHC sont encore bien plus faibles (mais alors vraiment beaucoup plus faible).

   J'aime bien lorsque l'on reprend une formule d'un penseur, a vite soit mme de rflchir.  Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me,  disait Rablais. Dans le langage de l'poque, cela signifie que le savoir (c'est--dire que le terme est plus gnral que ne l'est le mot science de nos jours) n'est pas tout, encore faut-il en faire bon usage.

   Les grandes formules, les bonnes penses morales, c'est bien, encore faut-il les appliquer  soit mme. Par exemple,  la faveur des rcentes lections, mes parents viennent d'entrer dans le conseil municipale de la ville qu'ils habitent. Nous essayons d'en profiter pour dvelopper l'achat de panneaux solaires. C'est difficile, d'abord parce que EDF trane les pieds, ensuite parce que les administrs demandent  quoi a peu bien servir. De mme, l'nergie olienne est plbiscite,  condition que ce ne soit pas trop prs de chez nous... Ce sont ces mmes personnes qui expliquent savamment que les scientifiques devraient faire plus attention et qui, pourtant, n'hsite pas  voter pour des crapules qualifies, qui d'ailleurs ont dj fait de la prison  cause de a.

   Les chances que nous modifions durablement le climat  cause de nos habitudes de gaspillage sont bien plus leves que celles de gagner au loto. Cet avertissement a t lanc par la communaut scientifique. Pourtant, le co-voiturage reste rare, la politique de transport en commun reste peu dveloppe. galement, chaque fois qu'un scientifique annonce que les rserves de ptroles vont s'puiser, il est tax d'alarmiste.

   La bonne morale, c'est beau, c'est magnifique. Donner des leons, galement. Mais c'est bien mieux de savoir o la diriger et d'agir...

    bientt.

                                                                                                        Le Farfadet Spatial

----------


## souviron34

Je vais arrter l, car visiblement nous ne nous comprenons pas.

Je ragissais  certaines ractions du dbut du thread, qui, alors que certaines opinions s'exprimaient pour dire que a ne les intressaient pas outre mesure, et que cela pouvait tre inutile, taient aussi ridicules dans l'autre sens en proclamant que _"il n'y a rien au dessus de la connaissance_".





> j'ai eu l'impression que les mentalits n'avaient pas boug depuis l'invention du train  vapeur
> -"le train  vapeur a donne la tuberculose !"


et quelques autres dont la tienne, Farfadet.


Maintenant j'arrte l, car a ne sert  rien..






> Si un jour on sait vraiment expliqu par A + B les origines de l'Homme, c'est quand mme pas rien. On pourra peut tre enfin se dbarrasser du flau que sont les religions (ceci est mon avis).



Parce que tu crois que a viens des Origines ? 

Mais a vient tout btement 1) de la peur de la mort et de la souffrance, et 2) du besoin de se dire "_il y a mieux ailleurs que cette misrable vie_", et j'aimerais bien que tu me dises comment la Connaissance dbarassera les humains de a ????????




Enfin, Farfadet, arrte stp et de nous prendre pour des idiots et de raconter n'importe quoi :




> Cependant : encore une fois, a n'a pas de rapport avec un acclrateur de particules... On parle de toute autre chose.


C'est ce que j'ai dit au dessus, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu remets le dbat sur le nuclaire..





> Reprenons l'exemple d'Einstein : ..... On l'a vu, la thorie de la relativit  permit le GPS.


 ::mouarf::  alors l prouve-le !!!

Le GPS, si on va par l, est d  : Newton et Kepler pour les satellites et la gravit, plus tout un tas d'explorateurs et de mathmaticiens du 7ime jusqu'au 20 ime sicle pour les cartes et les projections..

Je ne vois pas ce que vient faire Einstein l-dedans..





> Il a ouvert la voie qui a men  la mise au point de l'imagerie mdicale  rsonance magntique.


FAUX..

J'ai travaill en RMN, et bien que ma mmoire flanche en ce moment, mais je peux t'assurer qu'Einstein n'a RIEN  voir avec la RMN...

[EDIT]
Voil j'ai retrouv : c'est Isaac Rabi en 1938..

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...nucl%C3%A9aire

[/EDIT]






> Pour les mesures, tape essentielle, on a recourt  des satellites, qui, comme dans le cas du GPS, sont influencs par la thorie de la relativit.


Re-FAUX... voir plus haut..





> Sans oublier qu'Einstein a t l'un de ceux  l'origine de la rvolution de la science.


toi qui attache de l'importance aux mots, ce que tu dis est FAUX..

C'est UNE revolution de la science, pas LA....





> La recherche applique se nourrit de la recherche fondamentale. Et inversement.


l nous sommes d'accord, mais dj dit plus haut..






> Pas tant que a. D'abord, parce que les rsultats de Los Alamos n'ont pas t publis, la recherche militaire cultivant le secret (c'est assez logique), ce qui gne parfois la rutilisation dans le civil. Ensuite parce que le nuclaire civil n'est finalement qu'assez peu li au nuclaire militaire : ce n'est pas la mme chose de construire une bombe A que de construire une centrale nuclaire.


Eh non.. Pas  l'poque, et pas  toutes les poques.. 

Tu cites le GPS, mais le GPS sans le projet Echelon, a n'existerait pas..





> Aprs, je suis d'accord : la bombe atomique est une application terrible. Cela dit, il ne faut pas ngliger l'importance de la politique dans sa mise en uvre, car c'est tout de mme le monde politique qui a dcid que la recherche fondamentale tait bien jolie, mais qu'au vu de la situation de l'poque il valait mieux faire du concret... Il s'agit galement d'une dcision politique que d'envoyer la deuxime bombe sur Nagasaki, alors qu'on savait pertinemment que le Japon allait capituler, juste parce qu'elle tait construite alors il fallait bien qu'elle serve.


Qui a parl de politique ?? J'ai simplement dit qiue les recherches *fondamentales* de toute la bande  Los Alamos ont t finances par l'arme pour une guerre.... Je parlais de l'origine des fonds, pas de l'utilisation du rsultat des recherches.





> Puisque vous tes si clairvoyant au niveau de la dpense montaire, pourquoi ne vous attaquez vous pas aux vraies sommes colossales dpenses en pure perte ?


Dans d'autres posts, j'ai dj dit que j'tais par exemple pour la Taxe Tobin..




> Cela dit, qu'elle est la bte immonde cache derrire le LHC ? O est le scandale ? Vous sortez les grands mots et une morale nave fonds sur du vide. Tellement que vous tes oblig de parler de totalement autre chose que du LHC,  savoir de bombe atomique et de gnrateur nuclaire (ce qui n'a juste aucun rapport) pour pouvoir faire montre de votre si brillante clairvoyance.


JE ME REPETE : je ne parlais pas du LHC, je ragissais  certaines ractions. Sur le sujet, j'ai dj donn 2 fois mon opinion.

Quant  la naivet, elle n''est pas forcment l o on croit  :;): 





> Dans ce fil de discussion, il est prsum que les gens  la tte du projet du LHC sont irresponsables, que des incomptents travaillent dessus et qu'il n'y a aucun contrle. Le tout dclar trs doctement. Or, c'est exactement le contraire. Ma remarque n'tait l que pour montrer une exprience vcue, juste pour ramener les choses  leurs places.


Non, du tout. Relis un peu. Il est juste dclar que certaines personnes n'taient pas d'accord et ne trouvaient pas a utile, et que cela a provoqu une raction indigne de quelques uns, mais pas seulement indigne, mais aussi un jugement premptoire sur la ncessit de la recherche fondamentale et l'obscurantisme de gens doutant.





> Surtout, pourquoi ne s'en prend-on pas aux vrais scandales ?


Absolument, et c'est pourquoi je vais arrter l ma participation, car visiblement il y a autant d'obscurantisme de la part de certains de ce qu'ils reprochent  d'autres...

 ::salut::

----------


## nicB

> Parce que tu crois que a viens des Origines ?


Oui. Il suffit de remonter trs loin dans l'histoire pour a o les Hommes vnraient des dieux ou autres puissances suprieures.




> Mais a vient tout btement 1) de la peur de la mort et de la souffrance, et 2) du besoin de se dire "_il y a mieux ailleurs que cette misrable vie_", et j'aimerais bien que tu me dises comment la Connaissance dbarassera les humains de a ????????


La religion a causer bien plus de mal et de souffrance que tout ce que l'homme ou la nature a pu crer. Et c'est toujours d'actualit. Quand les gens comprendront enfin qu'il n'y a pas de Dieu ou je ne sais pas quoi, on nous foutra peut tre la paix avec tout a, et on pourra, enfin, utiliser l'argent gaspiller par les conflits et le fonctionnement mme des religions, dans des choses plus utiles et concrtes. C'est bien de croire en dieu, mais a ne donne pas  manger  tout le monde visiblement.
Tu peux dire ce que tu voudras, mais pour une religion fonctionne comme une secte. On cherche  se dbarrasser des sectes en expliquant aux gens, alors on peut en faire autant avec les religions.

Enfin bref le sujet n'est pas un dbat sur la religion. Je rpondais tout simplement  newbie57 (avec un vilain troll  ::aie::  ) qui disait que les connaissances sur le Big-Bang (et autre) ne servaient  rien pour l'Homme.

----------


## millie

> Oui. Il suffit de remonter trs loin dans l'histoire pour a o les Hommes vnraient des dieux ou autres puissances suprieures.
> 
> 
> La religion a causer bien plus de mal et de souffrance que tout ce que l'homme ou la nature a pu crer. Et c'est toujours d'actualit. Quand les gens comprendront enfin qu'il n'y a pas de Dieu ou je ne sais pas quoi, on nous foutra peut tre la paix avec tout a, et on pourra, enfin, utiliser l'argent gaspiller par les conflits et le fonctionnement mme des religions, dans des choses plus utiles et concrtes. C'est bien de croire en dieu, mais a ne donne pas  manger  tout le monde visiblement.
> Tu peux dire ce que tu voudras, mais pour une religion fonctionne comme une secte. On cherche  se dbarrasser des sectes en expliquant aux gens, alors on peut en faire autant avec les religions.
> 
> Enfin bref le sujet n'est pas un dbat sur la religion. Je rpondais tout simplement  newbie57 (avec un vilain troll  ) qui disait que les connaissances sur le Big-Bang (et autre) ne servaient  rien pour l'Homme.


Mme si on prouvait/dmontrait quelque chose sur les origines de l'univers ou de l'homme ou de je sais pas quoi, je crois que a changera pas grand chose au fait qu'il y ait des gens croyants ou non.

----------


## el_slapper

Dcidment......

revenons  ntre acclrateur. A quoi il sert? Il sert  comprendre comment marche la matire. Enfin on espre.

Toutes les prcdentes avanes dans le domaine ont permis des applications qui au pralable taient du domaine du rve. La pele qui n'accroche pas, la carte qui indique ou on est on encore une chaussette qui garde le pied au chaud tout en liminant la transpiration.

Le truc, c'est qu'on ne sais pas ce que le LHC va trouver. Est-ce une raison pour ne pas essayer? Le principe mme de l'apprentissage d'un tre humain, c'est "essai-erreur". Autour desquels on essaye de mettre un peu de discipline scientifique. Mais sans essai, sans risque d'erreur, on n'avance plus. Le risque est inhrent  l'activit humaine. Je risque de me faire craser par le bus tous les matins en allant bosser. Christophe Colomb a pris le risque de couler ou ne se perdre dans un ocan infini. Les Phniciens ont pris le risque d'explorer la mditerrane. Marie Curie a pris le risque(sans le savoir) de s'exposer  la radioactivit.

Alors la seule question qui reste, c'est : le risque(et le cout) en vaut-il la peine? Eh bien si le cout est lev, le risque est faible. Mme si il s'agit d'nergies colossales, les particules actives qui y sont restent hyper-peu nombreuses, donc il parait peu probable de dtruire plus que l'acclrateur lui-mme.

Il est impossible de savoir ce que cel donnera comme applications pratiques. Mais les recherches sur les semi-conducteurs ont men  des applications sympathiques, non? Et elles dpendaient d'un haut niveau de connaissance du comportement de la matire. Aujourd'hui, on cherche encore plus haut. Sans savoir. Mais la vie n'est pas un jeu vido - l'arbre technologique ne se rvle qu'une fois dcouvert, et il n'y a pas de Civilopdie.....

----------


## Deadpool

> alors l prouve-le !!!
> 
> Le GPS, si on va par l, est d  : Newton et Kepler pour les satellites et la gravit, plus tout un tas d'explorateurs et de mathmaticiens du 7ime jusqu'au 20 ime sicle pour les cartes et les projections..
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce que vient faire Einstein l-dedans..



Je ne suis pas physicien et encore moins spcialiste mais la relativit s'applique bel et bien au GPS car il y a une notion de temps qui rentre en ligne de compte dans le calcul de la position.

De ce que je connais de la relativit, celle-ci nous apprend que le temps ne s'coule pas de la mme faon entre un satellite GPS et le rcepteur.

Elle est donc prise en compte dans le calcul. On peut bel et bien remercier Einstein.

Le Farfadet Spatial pourra trs certainement expliquer tout  cela en dtail.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne suis pas physicien et encore moins spcialiste mais la relativit s'applique bel et bien au GPS car il y a une notion de temps qui rentre en ligne de compte dans le calcul de la position.
> 
> De ce que je connais de la relativit, celle-ci nous apprend que le temps ne s'coule pas de la mme faon entre un satellite GPS et le rcepteur.
> 
> Elle est donc prise en compte dans le calcul. On peut bel et bien remercier Einstein.
> 
> Le Farfadet Spatial pourra trs certainement expliquer tout  cela en dtail.


Faux..

Cela n'a rien  voir avec la relativit : une onde (son ou lumire ou ultrason) se dplace  une certaine vitesse. Il lui faut donc un certain temps pour parcourir une certaine distance.

Comme le satellite est go-stationnaire, il a une position dtermine par rapport  la Terre. Il la voit donc sous un certain angle.

On fait donc de la triangulation.

C'est au contraire de la mcanique classique...

----------


## Deadpool

> Faux..
> 
> Cela n'a rien  voir avec la relativit : une onde (son ou lumire ou ultrason) se dplace  une certaine vitesse. Il lui faut donc un certain temps pour parcourir une certaine distance.
> 
> Comme le satellite est go-stationnaire, il a une position dtermine par rapport  la Terre. Il la voit donc sous un certain angle.
> 
> On fait donc de la triangulation.
> 
> C'est au contraire de la mcanique classique...


Bah coute, Wikipedia a l'air d'accord avec moi.  ::mouarf:: 




> Outre l'incertitude associe  l'horloge du rcepteur, la relativit restreinte et la relativit gnrale interviennent de faon fondamentale. La premire implique que le temps ne s'coule pas de la mme faon dans le rfrentiel du satellite, parce que celui-ci possde une grande vitesse par rapport au rfrentiel du rcepteur. La seconde explique que la plus faible gravit au niveau des satellites engendre un coulement du temps plus rapide que celui du rcepteur. Le systme tient compte de ces deux effets relativistes dans la synchronisation des horloges. Par exemple les frquences mises sont lgrement dcales (4,5 ppm) pour tre reues au sol avec leur valeur relle.


Mais bon, tu as l'air d'avoir des connaissances trs grandes sur le sujet et si tu me dis que c'est faux, je veux bien te croire.

----------


## nicB

> Mme si on prouvait/dmontrait quelque chose sur les origines de l'univers ou de l'homme ou de je sais pas quoi, je crois que a changera pas grand chose au fait qu'il y ait des gens croyants ou non.


Le fait de savoir comment l'univers est apparu et pourquoi on est l a aura forcment une influence sur l'humanit, qui sera d'o elle vient. A terme, les religions seront affaiblies, et relgus l o est leur place (dans la vie prive de chacun, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas aujourd'hui,  voir les problmes sur la lacit etc).

Voila une raison (et srement pas la principale) qui fait que le LHC aura forcment une influence sur l'humanit.

De plus, je ne suis pas physicien, mais savoir comment l'univers fonctionne permet quand mme d'ajuster toutes les belles quations, thormes & cie que l'homme a crer. Le LHC aura donc un rle vident l dedans, et indirectement, dans notre vie de tous les jours grce  tout ce qui en dcoulera. Il y a pleins de choses l dessus dans les revues genre "Science et Vie", qui, je pense, ne racontent pas que des conneries comme on peut en voir sur Internet.

----------


## Caro-Line

> Le fait de savoir comment l'univers est apparu et pourquoi on est l a aura forcment une influence sur l'humanit, qui sera d'o elle vient. A terme, les religions seront affaiblies, et relgus l o est leur place (dans la vie prive de chacun, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas aujourd'hui,  voir les problmes sur la lacit etc).


C'est un peu HS mais je pense que tu te mets un peu le doigt dans l'oeil l.
Il me semble que les dcouvertes dj faites auraient dues les faire tomber sinon.
La terre qui tourne autour du soleil, la thorie de l'volution...rien de tout cela n'altre la croyance de certains.
Quand tu rentres dans le domaine de la foi le mot "incompatible" n'a plus de sens (un bel exemple  l'ile de la Runion o il y a beaucoup de gens qui ont plusieurs religions : le dimanche  la messe et le lundi  marcher sur le feu  ::D: )

----------


## millie

> Le fait de savoir comment l'univers est apparu et pourquoi on est l a aura forcment une influence sur l'humanit, qui sera d'o elle vient.


Mais il y en a qui vont s'en foutre royalement qu'une "dcouverte" comme a a t fait 
Convaincre un non croyant  croire  un/des Dieu/x est aussi dur que convaincre un croyant avec des arguments scientifiques qu'il n'y a pas de Dieu (et encore plus difficilement si la personne n'a jamais trop eu d'ducation scientifique)

----------


## Pouic

Surtout que pour l'instant, mme l'Eglise accepte la thorie du Big Bang puisque ce serait "Dieu" qui aurait tout fait pt au commencement  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Bah coute, Wikipedia a l'air d'accord avec moi.


Que l'on s'en serve pour ameliorer la precision, soit, mais ce n'est pas _l'origine_ du systeme GPS..

Il suffit de voir les calculs detailles plus loin. Quant a la synchronisation, que ce soit le temps UTC ou la synchro du reseau Internet ou encore (_encore un domaine ou j'ai travaille_) la synchro des antennes servant a la detection des eclairs, rien de relativiste... Uniquement des equations d'onde et une reference a une horloge unique....


De plus, le meme article precise :




> Le GPS est un systme conu par et pour l'arme des tats-Unis et sous son contrle. Le signal pourrait tre dgrad, occasionnant ainsi une perte importante de sa prcision, si le gouvernement des tats-Unis le dsirait.


Donc, en ce qui concerne l'origine des fonds  ::aie:: 






> Le fait de savoir comment l'univers est apparu et pourquoi on est l a aura forcment une influence sur l'humanit, qui sera d'o elle vient. A terme, les religions seront affaiblies, et relgus l o est leur place (dans la vie prive de chacun, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas aujourd'hui,  voir les problmes sur la lacit etc).
> 
> Voila une raison (et srement pas la principale) qui fait que le LHC aura forcment une influence sur l'humanit.
> 
> De plus, je ne suis pas physicien, mais savoir comment l'univers fonctionne permet quand mme d'ajuster toutes les belles quations, thormes & cie que l'homme a crer. Le LHC aura donc un rle vident l dedans, et indirectement, dans notre vie de tous les jours grce  tout ce qui en dcoulera. Il y a pleins de choses l dessus dans les revues genre "Science et Vie", qui, je pense, ne racontent pas que des conneries comme on peut en voir sur Internet.


Comme dit plus haut, la dessus tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude...

J'ai ete astrophysicien, et je suis non croyant (_et meme non baptise_), mais parmi mes collegues (dont certains tres connus) a plus de _80%_ ils etaient croyants (et pourtant, physiciens de longue date, travaillant sur les trous noirs ou la cosmologie)...

La science n'a rien a voir avec les croyances.. et reciproquement...

Et comme, *scientifiquement,* , ce qu'on *sait* c'est que *tout* ce qu'on elaborera, ce sont des *hypotheses*, ....

Et enfin, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la religion est une reponse humaine a un mystere de _la vie_ : une mere qui perd son enfant, une guerre, une famille decimee, un travail harassant qui te donne 5 centimes par jour pour manger, etc etc... Je ne vois pas en quoi la science pourrait solutionner ce probleme de vie humaine et de comment la supporter....

La religion est une reponse a "_pourquoi_"..

La science peut eventuellement fournir une reponse a "*comment*".

Pas la meme question, pas le meme but, pas la meme raison, pas la meme influence...

----------


## Vespasien

> J'aime bien lorsque l'on reprend une formule d'un penseur, a vite soit mme de rflchir.  Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me,  disait Rablais


Je ne voulais meme pas prendre la peine de rpondre mais me faire insulter le long d'un fil parce que je souhaite apporter un peu de nuances et fais part de mon dsaccord pour tester sans rendre de comptes, non. d'ou mon: qu'est que je gagne, qu'est que je perd, quels sont les risque.
Si j'ai bien compris, je ne rflchi plus et auparavant, j'tais a ct de la plaque. Interessant les conversations qu'on pourrait rsumer par: "Si t'es pas d'accord c'est parce que t'es ..".  ::?:  Fanatisme scientifique. Probablement. Manque de vie sociale, surement aussi.

Pour la parenthse sur la religion: l'quation rsultante sera surement qualifie de divine, voir Dieu lui-mme.

----------


## Enhide

Bonjour, je sais que j'ai n'ai pas encore particip  ce sujet, mais j'aimerai que tu m'explique d'o tu tire la conclusion :




> Fanatisme scientifique. Probablement. Manque de vie sociale, surement aussi.


L, je ne vois pas le rapport.

----------


## Deadpool

> Que l'on s'en serve pour ameliorer la precision, soit, mais ce n'est pas _l'origine_ du systeme GPS..
> 
> Il suffit de voir les calculs detailles plus loin. Quant a la synchronisation, que ce soit le temps UTC ou la synchro du reseau Internet ou encore (_encore un domaine ou j'ai travaille_) la synchro des antennes servant a la detection des eclairs, rien de relativiste... Uniquement des equations d'onde et une reference a une horloge unique....


J'ai juste dit que a rentrait en ligne de compte c'est tout.  :;):

----------


## Vespasien

> L, je ne vois pas le rapport


J'ai oublier de prciser que c'est aux propos du Farfadet que je ragissais. Pas contre ceux qui sont en dsaccord avec moi, juste ceux qui balaient mes doutes et apprhension d'un coup de mpris.

----------


## Enhide

Je ne suis contre personne et je ne fais que suivre le cours d'une discution que je trouve intressante et dont je ne pense pas avoir les connaissances ncessaire pour donner mon avis. Mais une chose qui m'agace, ce sont les personnes qui pensent qu'on s'en prend  elle et qu'on essaye de censurer leurs propos sous prtexte qu'on en partage pas le mme point de vue....

----------


## ganga

> Pour la parenthse sur la religion: l'quation rsultante sera surement qualifie de divine, voir Dieu lui-mme.


D'ailleurs le boson de Higgs est souvent appel galement la particule de Dieu  :;):

----------


## nicB

> C'est un peu HS mais je pense que tu te mets un peu le doigt dans l'oeil l.
> Il me semble que les dcouvertes dj faites auraient dues les faire tomber sinon.
> La terre qui tourne autour du soleil, la thorie de l'volution...rien de tout cela n'altre la croyance de certains.





> Mais il y en a qui vont s'en foutre royalement qu'une "dcouverte" comme a a t fait 
> Convaincre un non croyant  croire  un/des Dieu/x est aussi dur que convaincre un croyant avec des arguments scientifiques qu'il n'y a pas de Dieu (et encore plus difficilement si la personne n'a jamais trop eu d'ducation scientifique)





> Comme dit plus haut, la dessus tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude...
> 
> J'ai ete astrophysicien, et je suis non croyant (_et meme non baptise_), mais parmi mes collegues (dont certains tres connus) a plus de _80%_ ils etaient croyants (et pourtant, physiciens de longue date, travaillant sur les trous noirs ou la cosmologie)...


Vous rsumez mes propos que je porte sur l'humanit dans un "futur proche"  ... "nous" et maintenant.

C'est d'ailleurs ce qui se passe quasiment tout le temps ds qu'on parle de science...

Les religions sont ni plus ni moins qu'un mlange de sectes et de lgendes, qui disparaitront un jour o l'autre (peut tre par la croyance de quelque chose d'autre d'ailleurs). Sauf que l, a prendra du temps vu l'ampleur de la chose.

Les religions fonctionnent en se basant sur deux choses : la navet, le manque d'intelligence des gens et leurs peurs.
Les rois avaient des fidles pour les mmes raisons. On voit ce qu'ils sont devenus quand leur peuple a reu un certain savoir. Sauf que l, les rois en questions ont beaucoup plus de pouvoir et peuvent endoctrins leurs fidles trs facilement ds leur plus jeune ge.




> La science n'a rien a voir avec les croyances.. et reciproquement...


La science permet d'instruire. Quelqu'un qui n'est pas instruit, on lui fait croire ce qu'on veut.





> Et comme, scientifiquement, , ce qu'on sait c'est que tout ce qu'on elaborera, ce sont des hypotheses, ....


Et alors ? Les hypothses forms par les scientifiques tiennent moins la route qu'une bible o on n'a *pas* de preuves ?


Enfin bref, chacun pense ce qu'ils veut heureusement, mais dire que je me met le doigt dans l'oeil est vraiment trs trs trs os.  :;):

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

> ...
> 
> Les religions sont ni plus ni moins qu'un mlange de sectes et de lgendes, qui disparaitront un jour o l'autre (peut tre par la croyance de quelque chose d'autre d'ailleurs). Sauf que l, a prendra du temps vu l'ampleur de la chose.
> 
> Les religions fonctionnent en se basant sur deux choses : la navet, le manque d'intelligence des gens et leurs peurs.


Je ne pense pas. Les religions sont une rponse aux interrogations de l'homme auxquelles il n'a pas d'explication. C'est une invention de l'homme et cela a tendance  se melanger  la culture sans qu'il y ait forcement une croyance avre.

La science n'arrivera jamais  tout expliquer, elle ne fait que repousser les frontires (limites) de l'inconnu. Que de savants et de scientifiques archi connus sont d'une foi inbranlable quelques soient leurs croyances. 




> ...La science permet d'instruire. Quelqu'un qui n'est pas instruit, on lui fait croire ce qu'on veut.
> ...


Tout  fait d'accord ++ mais l'instruction ne se limite pas  la science, c'est tout le savoir, c'est la culture.

----------


## ABN84

bonjour,
je reagit quand au GPS:
le GPS n'utilise en effet pas la mecanique newtonienne mais la mecanique relativiste. la difference entre les deux est que pour newton la gravit est une force et agit instantanement alors que chez einstein la gravit est une onde et voyage  3.10^8m/s.
certe le GPS utilise la triangulation, la difference est que s'il utilisait la mecanique newtonienne, etant donn son altitude, il ne pourrait obtenir aller jusqu' une precision de 5m.

http://www.ulg.ac.be/ipne/garnir/gps/GPS.pdf

PS: c'est fou le denigrement que vous faites pour la recherche fondamentale alors que les plus grandes avances viennent d'elle. certes en recherche fondamentale, on ne sait qu'est ce qu'on va decouvrir, mais elle a plus de retombes que la recherche applique

----------


## charly

La recherche en physique fonda concernant les particules lmentaires est l'un des domaines les plus productif au monde. Les avancs sont multiples : une meilleur connaissance des particules lmentaire permet de jouer plus facilement avec, ce qui dbouche sur une maitrise diffrentes et innovante de la matire. Au niveau fonda , le LHC peut ne rien apporter de vraiment incroyable concernant notre vision de l'univers , mais c'est un outils incroyable pour sonder la matire et crer justement des nouvelles applications pour les petits geek qui n'attendent que a!

 Pour ceux qui ont peur du trous noir gant qui engloutirait l'univers , sachait simplement que les nrgies mises en jeux dans le LHC sont du mme ordre que celle lors de la rencontre des particules solaires ionis avec notre athmosphre. Et que si des mini-trou-noir, dont l'existence n'est pas avr, peuvent bien apparaitre en thorie, leur temps de vie serait tellement cours (vaporation des Trou noir je crois je ne suis pas spcialiste) que l'on ne risquerait rien.

  La science  toujours fait peur, depuis Frankeinstein... mais avant elle faisait rever aussi c'est dommage !

----------


## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut  tous !

   Je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire : d'un ct, Souviron34 dit qu'il va arrter, d'un autre il m'enjoint de rpondre... Bon, je vais rpondre.




> Je ragissais  certaines ractions du dbut du thread, qui, alors que certaines opinions s'exprimaient pour dire que a ne les intressaient pas outre mesure, et que cela pouvait tre inutile, taient aussi ridicules dans l'autre sens en proclamant que _"il n'y a rien au dessus de la connaissance_".


   Je ne sais pas qui l'a dit, en tout cas pas moi.




> C'est ce que j'ai dit au dessus, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu remets le dbat sur le nuclaire..


   Je suis dsol, ce n'est pas moi qui ai mis sur le tapis la fission nuclaire ou la bombe A.




> alors l prouve-le !!!
> 
> Le GPS, si on va par l, est d  : Newton et Kepler pour les satellites et la gravit, plus tout un tas d'explorateurs et de mathmaticiens du 7ime jusqu'au 20 ime sicle pour les cartes et les projections..
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce que vient faire Einstein l-dedans..


   Parce qu' cette chelle, il faut avoir recourt  une correction relativiste. D'ailleurs, les dveloppeurs  l'origine n'taient mme pas sr qu'il faille utiliser cette correction, de sorte qu'elle tait intgre comme un module pouvant tre utilis ou non. Au final, il s'avre qu'il faut l'utiliser.




> J'ai travaill en RMN, et bien que ma mmoire flanche en ce moment, mais je peux t'assurer qu'Einstein n'a RIEN  voir avec la RMN...


   Pas directement, mais j'ai crit  ouvert la voie.  La thorie de la relativit a permis la rvolution de la physique quantique ---  laquelle Einstein ne croyait pas, c'est entendu, cependant c'est bien sa thorie qui a ouvert la voie. La physique quantique a permis une meilleure comprhension de l'atome, ce qui nous amne au phnomne de rsonance magntique telle que dcrit par Felix Bloch et Edward Mills Purcell.

   Par directement, mais il a ouvert la voie.




> C'est UNE revolution de la science, pas LA....


   Je te l'accorde, avec d'autant de grce que c'est que je voulais dire.




> Tu cites le GPS, mais le GPS sans le projet Echelon, a n'existerait pas..


   Sur ce point, tu as parfaitement raison.

   Cela dit, oui, la recherche militaire a tout de mme des connections avec la recherche civile. Parfois pour le meilleur, parfois pour le pire.




> Qui a parl de politique ??


   Je veux bien admettre que je m'enflamme un peu.

   En fait, il y a deux choses qui me choquent. D'abord, la premire remarque, sans chercher de savoir de quoi on parle, c'est de dire que  les scientifiques devraient un peu faire attention  ce qu'ils font.  Dans l'absolu, d'accord, mais cela prsuppose que le spcialiste qui travaille dessus depuis des annes a moins rflchit aux implications que la personne qui n'a mme pas approfondit le sujet... De plus, lorsqu'un scientifique lance un avertissement, il est gnralement tax d'alarmiste, alors qu'on leur demande de faire attention.

   Plus prcisment sur ce point, je suis d'accord que le scientifique doit rflchir aux utilisations de son travail, mais il n'est pas le seul responsable. Sachant que le projet Los Alamo est l'exemple typique o le travail des scientifiques a t orient par des contraintes extrieures. Or, souvent --- avant que tu en fasses la remarque, non, tu n'as pas dit a, --- c'est l'exemple qui est pris pour dire que la recherche devrait tre pilote de l'extrieur, parce que lorsqu'on les laisse tout seuls, les scientifiques font n'importe quoi.




> J'ai simplement dit qiue les recherches *fondamentales* de toute la bande  Los Alamos ont t finances par l'arme pour une guerre....


   Oui, c'est totalement incontestable.




> JE ME REPETE : je ne parlais pas du LHC, je ragissais  certaines ractions.


   D'accord : suivre l'intgralit des interventions d'un coup m'a conduit  faire des amalgames.




> il y a autant d'obscurantisme de la part de certains de ce qu'ils reprochent  d'autres...


   D'abord, pour ma part, je n'ai jamais utilis le terme  obscurantisme.  Je m'en garde bien.

   Et quand je dis que je suis heureux de voir qu'il y a encore une conscience morale, ce n'est pas que de l'ironie --- il y en a, mais pas que : fondamentalement, je suis content qu'il y ait encore une capacit d'indignation. Simplement, je la trouve trs mal oriente lorsqu'il s'agit de trouver un scandale dans le LHC.

   Cela dit, il y a un danger dans tous les dogmatismes et la science peut devenir un dogme, tout aussi dangereux que les autres.

    bientt.

                                                                          Le Farfadet Spatial

----------


## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut  tous !




> Enfin bref, chacun pense ce qu'ils veut heureusement, mais dire que je me met le doigt dans l'oeil est vraiment trs trs trs os.


    ce sujet, je suis plutt de l'avis de Souviron34 : pour ce que j'en sais, le bouddhisme s'accommode trs bien des avances de la science.

   Si on parle de la religion chrtienne, saint Augustin (fin du quatrime sicle et dbut de cinquime sicle) a trs bien thoris l'interprtation allgorique de la bible, qui a longtemps t plus rpandue que l'interprtation littrale. Cette interprtation accepte trs bien les avances de la science.

   De toute faon, le scientifique et le religieux ne sont pas sur le mme plan : la religion est affaire de certitudes (on sait que Dieux existe ou bien qu'il n'existe pas), la science de doutes --- que sais-je sur un phnomne, les explications de ce phnomne sont-elles suffisantes, sont-elles les seules possibles --- et de remise en cause.

   De nombreux chercheurs sont croyants. Je ne dirais pas 80 % comme Souviron34, mais c'est assez rpandu. Plus encore, j'ai rencontr l'exemple d'un chercheur en physique fondamentale qui est pass d'athe  thiste du fait de ses recherches.

    bientt.

                                                                          Le Farfadet Spatial

----------


## el_slapper

Bon, sur le sujet de l'enseignement scientifique et de la religion, mon petit avis; parceque j'ai une petite exprience sur le sujet : ma belle-famille est extrmiste chrtienne(je le savais quand je me suis mari).

Mon beau-pre est loin d'tre un con. C'est un type qui a fait les meilleures universits scientifiques de Pologne, il a t l'un des tout premiers  faire venir des PC de l'occident(bien avant la chute du mur). Pourtant, c'est un religieux fanatique. Il ne se contente pas de croire en Dieu(comme moi). Il pars du principe que chaque mot de la bible est la vrit absolue. Mme les traductions sont parfaites  ses yeux(malgr les diffrences flagrantes entre la version moderne en Anglais que j'ai et la King James du XVIme sicle, par exemple), et inspires du saint esprit.

Comment un homme intelligent ET form  la mthode scientifique peut-il en arriver l? Surtout qu'il est loin d'tre le seul? Eh bien parcequ'il a t "scientifiquement" convaincu. Il a lu des bouquins trs bien crits, qui reprennent la Bible point par point, et qui "dmontrent" que tout se tient. Qui dmontrent par exemple que "toutes" les prdictions de l'ancien testament se sont ralises dans le nouveau.

Si on renverse le raisonnement, on s'aperoit qu'une culture scientifique, une ducation ou on a appris  respecter, voire  vnerer le raisonnement, peut poser problme. Combien de fois avons-nous eu,  l'cole, le prof de maths poser un raisonnement, les lves ne pas le comprendre, mais gober le rsultat _comme parole d'vangile_? Je n'ai jamais pig, par exemple, la dmonstration de Thals. Pour autant, j'admets le rsultat.

Alors un type intelligent, mais habitu  accepter un rsultat dmontr comme vrai, se voit prsenter un raisonnement de plus de 200 pages, dont il ne voit pas la faille. Il ne voit pas la faille parcequ'elle n'est pas dans le bouquin, mais en dehors. Mais il n'a pas appris  remettre en cause ce genre de raisonnement(vous imaginez le bazar si le prof de maths vous demandais de remettre en cause Thals, que les lves ont bien du mal  assimiler?). Donc, pour peu qu'il ne soit pas totalement incroyant  la base, il tombe dans le pige.

Al Qaida(enfin les chefs), c'est tout des ingnieurs, mdecins, et autres types forms  la mthode scientifique. Ca ne les empche pas d'avoir des raisonnements religieux obscurantistes. J'ai envie de dire, bien au contraire. Un imbcile ignorant peut toujours rejeter un beau raisonnement parcequ'il ne le comprend pas. Un intelligent bien form sera tent de se laisser piger.

----------


## ganga

> Il ne se contente pas de croire en Dieu(comme moi). Il pars du principe que chaque mot de la bible est la vrit absolue. Mme les traductions sont parfaites  ses yeux(malgr les diffrences flagrantes entre la version moderne en Anglais que j'ai et la King James du XVIme sicle, par exemple), et inspires du saint esprit.


C'est pas trop le sujet du thread, mais a j'arrive pas  comprendre, que l'on croie en Dieu, en pas mal de truc qui tourne autour, ok je comprend.
Mais qu'un scientifique croit en la cration je comprend pas, il manque les dinosaures dans cette histoire.
Aprs tout le reste est possible mais la cration faut que l'on m'explique.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est pas trop le sujet du thread, mais a j'arrive pas  comprendre, que l'on croie en Dieu, en pas mal de truc qui tourne autour, ok je comprend.
> Mais qu'un scientifique croit en la cration je comprend pas, il manque les dinosaures dans cette histoire.
> Aprs tout le reste est possible mais la cration faut que l'on m'explique.


la personalit humaine a besoin de certitudes pour se construire. Peu importe que la certitude soit une vrit ou non, il suffit que l'on la considre comme la vrit absolue pour que l'on construise sa reprsentation du monde l-dessus.

La dmarche scientifiqe, la vraie, c'est tout le contraire : du doute permanent. Et c'est puisant. Alors qu'il suffit de dire "amen", une fois, une seule, et de reconstruire tous les raisonnements autour(mon beau-pre m'a fil un bouquin crationniste, c'est trs impressionant; pour un non-spcialiste comme moi, le seul moyen d'y chapper est d'tre de mauvaise foi).

----------


## charly

Je confirme puisque je fais des tudes scientifiques ( math fonda ) que la plus pars de mes comparses sont des scientifiques convaincu et des croyants. Ils s'accomodent pour la plus part de l'interprtation allgorique de la bible faon St Augustin  pour palier aux contradictions de l'intrprtation directe.

  En physique fonda aussi, ce n'est pas incompatible bien au contraire, plus on avance moins de certitude on a, tout devient bancale et la religion est alors un ilot de certitudes non scientifiques entours de faits scientifique mais inacceptable pour nous ! 

 Concernant la RMN , ce n'est pas la relativit qui a t  l'origine de la mca Q, en fait elles ont une conception completement diffrentes de la matire. Mais c'est bien un article d'einstein qui a introduit la notion d'onde particule en 1905 resolvant ainsi le problme de l'effet photolctrique lanant bien malg lui la revolution quantique. ( Et toutes les application civiles qui en dcoule : informatique, laser optique quantique chimie avance....)

----------


## Davidbrcz

> Mais c'est bien un article d'einstein qui a introduit la notion d'onde particule


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord.
Vers 1910, Einstein dmontre que les quantum de Max Planck sont juste et que l'nergie voyage 'par paquet'. Ce visage de la lumire permet d'expliquer l'lectrisation des mtaux.

Mais il ne permet pas d'expliquer  le phnomne des franges d'interfrence que seul le modle ondulatoire permet d'expliquer.

C'est plus tard, en se disant que les 2 sont tout aussi vrai l'un que l'autre que 'l'on est arriv  la dualit onde-corpuscule de la lumire.

Une phrase qui rsume bien la nature de la lumire:
"La lumire est une onde du lundi ou mercredi. Une particule du jeudi au samedi et elle se repose le dimanche pour laisser les physiciens dbattrent."

----------


## souviron34

Absolument..

Ca me disait quelque chose, mais j'ai quand meme cherche..

C'est _Louis de Broglie_ (_prononcer "de Breuille"_), qui a introduit la theorie des ondes en 1924

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_de_Broglie

----------


## charly

Oui je suis daccord, Einstein a "juste" valid le modle du quanta de max planck.

----------


## Bluedeep

> La religion a causer bien plus de mal et de souffrance


Entre autre  cause du "croissez et multipliez".

----------


## yan

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2008/09/09/rap...en-direct.html
 ::aie::

----------


## Anthony.Desvernois

Moi je pense que c'est la fin du monde ce LHC... Jugez vous mme, c'est troublant



 ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

Bonjour,

je viens de voir ca dans un de mes fil RSS : lancement du lhc

j ai pas lu encore  ::P:

----------


## KindPlayer

Concernant la possible formation de trou noirs, si s'agira en fait de trous noirs microscopiques (on pourrait meme dire nano voire femtoscopique :p) comme il s'en produit regulierement et sitot apparus, sitot disparus, donc pas de danger  priori. Mais l'vocation d'une telle menace a de quoi faire peur.

----------


## Tchetch

> je viens de voir ca dans un de mes fil RSS : lancement du lhc
> 
> j ai pas lu encore


Il ne lance que le premier faisceau. Il faut attendre encore un mois pour la fin du monde officiel ... Je vais essayer de retenir mes factures encore un mois, au cas ou ...

----------


## MaliciaR

> Mais l'vocation d'une telle menace a de quoi faire peur.


Beh non  ::):  L'vocation de la part de qui? Les gens du CERN ne sont pas alarms le moins du monde (itou pour tous mes potes physiciencs faisant leurs thses ou tant profs sur la supersymtrie, le modle standard et les particules  :;):  ). Si je ne m'abuse, des rayons cosmiques d'nergie plus grande encore sont produits tout le temps, or, la cration de trous noirs et la disparition inopine de plantes et galaxies est loin d'tre chose courante  ::P:

----------


## soria_t

> la cration de trous noirs et la disparition inopine de plantes et galaxies est loin d'tre chose courante


Mais si y'a qu'a voir le trou noir de la scu et mme pas besoin de racteur !
 ::dehors::

----------


## Tchetch

> <...> Les gens du CERN ne sont pas alarms le moins du monde <...>


Lors de la premire bombe nuclaire, il y avait ceux qui prtendaient la fin du monde aussi. Oppenheimer n'a annonc avoir dout qu'aprs l'exprience.
Les gens du CERN ne vont pas mettre de doute avant, ils veulent voir !

----------


## MaliciaR

> Lors de la premire bombe nuclaire, il y avait ceux qui prtendaient la fin du monde aussi. Oppenheimer n'a annonc avoir dout qu'aprs l'exprience.
> Les gens du CERN ne vont pas mettre de doute avant, ils veulent voir !


Je ne comprends absolument pas le parallle entre une arme atomique et un dispositif pour tudier les particules  ::aie::  
Le truc est que la peur "a va crer des trous noirs qui vont nous engloutir" est injustifie par la raison principale que des rayons cosmiques d'nergie suprieure que celle produite par le LHC sont crs mais il n'y a pas de formation de trous noirs pour autant. Conclusion : cette supposition n'a pas  avoir lieu car le contraire est dmontr par la ralit  ::):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> cette supposition n'a pas  avoir lieu car le contraire est dmontr par la ralit


La ralit que nous connaissons... ::?:

----------


## Tchetch

Peu importe l'exprience, peu importe le risque. C'est comme en politique, tu te fais ton ide et tu t'y tiens. C'est le parallle entre Oppenheimer et le LHC.
On fait quelque chose de jamais fait auparavant, on ne sait pas ce que a va donner, on suppose, mais on ne sait pas (si on savait tout en dtail on ne le ferait pas).
De toute faon y'a pas moyen de revenir en arrire, donc on saura dans un mois.

----------


## KindPlayer

> Beh non  L'vocation de la part de qui? Les gens du CERN ne sont pas alarms le moins du monde (itou pour tous mes potes physiciencs faisant leurs thses ou tant profs sur la supersymtrie, le modle standard et les particules  ). Si je ne m'abuse, des rayons cosmiques d'nergie plus grande encore sont produits tout le temps, or, la cration de trous noirs et la disparition inopine de plantes et galaxies est loin d'tre chose courante


L'vocation de la part des mdias (entendu pas plus tard que ce midi). Je sais tres bien que tes potes physiciens et les spcialistes ne sont pas alarms le moins du monde, mais je me mettais simplement  la place du citoyen lambda qui parle autant la physique des particules que moi l'islandais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

C'est vrai que ca fait peur ces histoires de trous noirs, et les trous en gnral d'ailleurs; rien que de repenser a celui vu dans un des rsultats possibles du jeux en lien dans un autre post, ben j'ai vraiment pas envie de tomber dedans ...  ::aie:: 
Bon, ok, ya des physiciens qui ont boss la dessus, mais ils auraient tout de mme pu demander l'avis de personnes habitues a nous sortir de situations extremes: Bruce Willis, Tom Cruise, Chuck Norris et surtout le trs sage Jean Claude Vandame (j'aimerais vraiment connatre son avis sur le sujet a celui la  ::mouarf:: ). Pas un mot de leur part, c'est inquietant ...

Et ya dj des mini-films/scnarios sur la toile sur cette fin du monde nouvellement annonce, je suis trs impressionn.

Trve de plaisanterie, les premiers "vrais" tests ne sont prvus que pour la fin de l'anne (a priori), on annonce les premiers rsultats que dans les mois / annes qui suivent, le temps que tout ca soit traduit dans un langage comprhensible par ceux qui - comme moi - apprcient la discipline sans avoir fait les tudes ncessaires pour saisir tout seul toutes les finesses de la chose, un bon paquet d'eau (pollue) aura coul sous les ponts.  ::?: 

Et pis, si jamais "ca" s'emballe et qu'un trou noir se forme, ya qu'a faire le vide autour pour pas qu'il continue a absorber de la matire ... c'est marrant ca: faire un trou autour d'un trou  ::mouarf:: 
(jchui vraiment trs trs con ...)

----------


## MaliciaR

La ralit que nous connaissons est trs limite, j'en conviens. Mais le truc est qu'on fait un norme modle exprimental = LHC de cette ralit. Les rayons cosmiques naturellement produits ont des nergies souvent suprieures  celles qui seront produites dans le LHC. Par ailleurs, depuis la formation de la Terre, c'est ce qui arrive et apparemment, on n'a pas encore disparu  :;):  C'est quoi un trou noir? C'est une plante souvent plus grande que le Soleil (grossirement, hein) qui implose. Oki, mais cela signifie quand mme une nergie trs leve et une masse norme. Si j'ai bien suivi le truc, au sein du LHC on fera une collision entre 2 protons... Donc, bon, minitrou noir, mais vraiment mini  ::aie:: 
Aprs, faut voir le vocabulaire. Quand un scientifique dit que les risques sont negligeables, a signifie que la probabilit que des accidents se produisent est trs trs pitite. Oui, elle existe, mais pas de la nature apocaliptique nonce par certains mdias  ::): 


Bon, aujourd'hui il y a eu le "rodage des secteurs" (un pitit apru  :;):  ).
Le truc trs marrant sera le jour o on arrivera  identifier des dimensions supplmentaires  ::):

----------


## millie

> C'est quoi un trou noir? C'est une plante souvent plus grande que le Soleil (grossirement, hein) qui implose.


Un trou noir, c'est un juste une zone dont le contenu est tellement massique que la matire et la lumire ne peut s'en chapper. C'est la dfinition thorique et la dfinition ne donne aucune indication sur l'origine de la formation de cette zone.

En tout cas, cela ne pourra pas tre provoqu par "l'implosion d'une plante". On suggre gnralement qu'un trou noir peut tre provoqu par l'effondrement de certains types d'toiles.

Par contre, certains disent qu'il serait possible de crer des trous noirs primordiaux (qui ne sont pas des trous noirs stellaires ou supermassifs) avec cet acclrateur.

----------


## MaliciaR

> Un trou noir, c'est un juste une zone dont le contenu est tellement massique que la matire et la lumire ne peut s'en chapper. C'est la dfinition thorique et la dfinition ne donne aucune indication sur l'origine de la formation de cette zone.
> 
> En tout cas, cela ne pourra pas tre provoqu par "l'implosion d'une plante". On suggre gnralement qu'un trou noir peut tre provoqu par l'effondrement de certains types d'toiles.


Hum... Disons que la formation d'un trou noir est en lien trs troit avec la gravitation. Il s'agit d'un effondrement gravitationnel (j'aime le mot "implosion"  ::oops::  ) : il y a justement un collapse de certaines toiles sur elles-mmes. Je crois qu'en gros on aurait un trou noir si on faisait rentrer le Soleil dans une bote sphrique de 3 km de rayon  ::aie::  Bon, il est clair que dans de telles conditions il est trs difficile que la lumire s'chappe... Les trous noirs stellaires, supermassifs et intermdiaires sont classs ici. 





> Par contre, certains disent qu'il serait possible de crer des trous noirs primordiaux (qui ne sont pas des trous noirs stellaires ou supermassifs) avec cet acclrateur.


Les trous noirs primordiaux sont ceux-l crs pendant le Big Bang, donc demandant des conditions diffrentes de celles ncessaires pour la survenue des autres types de trous noirs. Je ne sais pas combien c'est possible  ::aie::  mais si l'on admet que a l'est avec le LHC, on ne risque pas de se faire dgommer du surface (ou ce que c'est) de l'Univers : l'chelle d'volution n'est pas du tout la mme.

Il y a des histoires comme quoi on arrivera  simuler la priode entre 0 et 10^-43 sec aprs le Big Bang. Ca risque d'tre intressant si on y arrive  ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Le truc du trou noir, c'est que normalement les particules sont soumises quasi-uniquement  la force electro-magntique (et l'interaction forte), C'est elle la garante que les electrons gravitent autour du noyau, que les atomes s'imbriquent, etc... La gravit a une action nulle. Mais si on soumet des particules  des nergies telles que, par exemple, on "crase" des electrons sur leur noyau ou des atomes entre eux, on peut crer des anomalies gravitationnelles qui font boule de neige : les particules crases, anormalement lourdes vont se mettre  attirer leurs voisines, etc...
Flippant, hein? ::mrgreen::

----------


## GLDavid

> Hum... Disons que la formation d'un trou noir est en lien trs troit avec la gravitation. Il s'agit d'un effondrement gravitationnel (j'aime le mot "implosion"  ) : il y a justement un collapse de certaines toiles sur elles-mmes. Je crois qu'en gros on aurait un trou noir si on faisait rentrer le Soleil dans une bote sphrique de 3 km de rayon  Bon, il est clair que dans de telles conditions il est trs difficile que la lumire s'chappe... Les trous noirs stellaires, supermassifs et intermdiaires sont classs ici. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les trous noirs primordiaux sont ceux-l crs pendant le Big Bang, donc demandant des conditions diffrentes de celles ncessaires pour la survenue des autres types de trous noirs. Je ne sais pas combien c'est possible  mais si l'on admet que a l'est avec le LHC, on ne risque pas de se faire dgommer du surface (ou ce que c'est) de l'Univers : l'chelle d'volution n'est pas du tout la mme.
> 
> Il y a des histoires comme quoi on arrivera  simuler la priode entre 0 et 10^-43 sec aprs le Big Bang. Ca risque d'tre intressant si on y arrive


Intressant ce que tu dis, car cela correspond au temps de Planck. Petit rappel de cosmologie et corrigez-moi si jamais je me trompe:
La taille de Planck est la taille minimale o laquelle la physique classique a un sens (relativit, mcanique quantique, loi de l'lectromagntisme,...). Le temps de Planck est le temps que l'Univers a d attendre avant d'atteindre cette distance depuis la singularit initiale (une sigularit tant un "point" o rien n'est exploitable). Durant ce temps, tout tait chaos, que se passait-il ? L'on ne sait et on ne saura pas mesurer puisque la physique classique ne s'applique pas  ce temps. 
Ainsi, une rflexion: si le LHC peut recrer ce temps de Planck, comment le saura t'on ? Que devrions-nous voir puisque tout fluctue y compris lumire, matire et temps ?
Mais d'abord, procdons par tape: dtectons d'abord la particule d'origine de la masse (le Higgs) pour savoir si notre modle physique est correct. De mme, dire que le LHC permettra de percer le secret de la "matire noire" en dtectant des particules inconnues, mouais, pourquoi pas. Ca fait un peu star trek et franchement, dire que la matire noire est compos d'lments inconnus n'est que pure science fiction pour ma part. D'autre thories cosmologistes expliquent notre Univers sans intervention de cette matire noire (MOND, mais qui est incorrect, ou bien la thorie de la gravit non-symtrique). 
Alors, ne verrions-nous pas plus loin que le bout de notre nez ? Newton a t'il perdu la bosse des maths lorsqu'il s'est reu sa pomme sur la tte ?

@++

----------


## yan

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM
 ::aie::

----------


## NeMo_O

Salut  tous les participants frus de cette discussion ^^

J'ai globalement lu l'ensemble des posts  90% mais dur dur de tout retenir tellement il y a de choses voques  ::): .

J'essaierai juste d'tre objectif en ne visant personne de particulier dans les points suivants qui m'ont intresss :



- " la bonne conscience de l'humanit " : je suis d'accord avec ceux qui disent qu'il faudrait " prendre aux riches pour donner aux pauvres ", qu'on a mieux  faire que d'investir dans d'hypothtiques dcouvertes, et ainsi de suite. Mais seulement, est-ce envisageable et ralisable ?

Combien parmi vous (y compris moi) sont dj passs devant un mendiant dans la rue avec l'intention profonde (car j'en suis persuad, les hommes sont bons par nature mme si certains faits montrent le contraire, mais c'est un autre dbat) de lui donner une pice, mais qui pourtant, passent devant ce mendiant sans mme lui adresser un regard ni un mot ?

Et le fait de donner ne serait-ce que 50c  aurait-il chang de faon ngative quoi que ce soit dans notre vie ? Je pense que non.

Donc pour rsumer, je dirais qu'il existe des tas d'exemples comme celui-ci, et qu'tre idaliste comme moi, c'est une chose, mais ce qu'il faudrait avant tout, c'est commencer par agir. Ce que je dis a dj t dit et redit, mais j'insiste car c'est vraiment un problme de mentalit auquel nous sommes confronts ( mon avis). Si tout le monde faisait un petit geste insignifiant au premier abord, je pense que "le moral des mnages toujours en baisse"  remonterait d'un sacr coup  :;): 

Pour mon exemple perso, je sais que lorsque j'arrive  "me convaincre" de faire une bonne action, aprs je suis de bonne humeur pour le restant de la journe  :;):  (je suis conscient que a n'est pas gnralisable pour tout le monde, car certains ont des problmes plus proccupant et doivent d'abord penser  eux)



- " les affirmations premptoires " : dans pas mal de posts, je n'ai pas la connaissance ncessaire pour comprendre les quations et autres thories physique en dtail. Par contre pour d'autres, j'ai suivi des tudes dans le domaine voqu et je trouve marrant que certains sont persuads de ce qu'ils disent et que parfois c'est faux.

Je pense donc que les posts seraient plus intressants si tout le monde prenait la peine de se renseigner avant de poster, et de ne pas vouloir toujours  tout prix "avoir raison".  :;): 

J'admire tout particulirement newbie57 qui est humble dans ses posts et essaie de comprendre sans vouloir imposer son opinion  ::): 




> Ne sois pas super du, ce ne sont que des avis et on est l pour en dbattre





> Tu vas finir par me convaincre.. Mais  moiti parce que pour ce type d'experience, je suis sceptique.  Mais peut-tre que dans quelques annes je dirai que mon jugement tait bte


Car je me met  la place du lecteur lambda, qui va venir lire pendant 5 minutes quelques posts errons et va repartir sur une ide fausse.

Et svp, pour certains, arrtez de reprendre un post pour le descendre point par point et simplement dire " C'est faux "  :;):  Justifiez au moins pourquoi comme a la discussion avancera ^^


- Mon opinion sur la science :

Bon, comme tout le monde l'a dj dit, je pense qu'il y a trop de facteurs (conomiques, politiques, culturels,...) pour pouvoir affirmer que dpenser de l'argent pour le LHC est bien ou mal...
Moi-mme, je n'ai pas de connaissances suffisantes dans ces domaines pour avoir une opinion.

Cependant, je crois que le monde fonctionne en binaire et c'est peut-tre la seule raison qui me pousse parfois  ne pas aimer la science.
Je m'explique : quand l'homme invente quelque chose (1), j'ai cru remarquer que c'tait toujours suivi de l'invention de la chose "contraire" (0).

Exemples :
- Ptrole, carburants // Filtre  air
- Panneaux solaires // Dcharges pour les dchets dans plusieurs annes
- Missile // Bouclier anti-missile
- Radars routiers // GPS signalant les radars
- ...

Mes exemples ne sont surement pas les plus pertinents, mais je me demande si on ne ferait pas mieux de ne rien inventer des fois (bien que j'adore la science et ses applications).




- Pour en revenir au sujet initial  ::aie::  :

Pour ne pas trop sortir de la discussion  la base (trop tard c'est dj fait  ::aie:: ), j'aimerai parler d'une chose que je trouve intressante pour la culture.

J'ai suivi des cours de relativit restreinte & gnrale, et aprs moults calculs souvent incomprhensibles  ::mrgreen::  on est arrivs  3 modles sur la "cration" (ce mot est ambigu) de l'univers :

1)  l'instant t=0, il y a eu ce qu'on appelle le big bang, et depuis l'univers est et sera en prptuelle expansion.

2) idem que 1) sauf que l'univers va atteindre une limite et se "refermer". Grossirement on aura un volume qui ne variera plus.

3) il y a un cycle big bang / big crunch : l'univers est en expansion puis il est en rgression jusqu' revenir  un nouvel instant t'=0, et ce cycle est permanent (d'o l'ambiguit de parler de cration de l'univers car il n'y a pas de dbut  ::?:  )


Ce que je trouve donc sympa grce au LHC, c'est qu'on pourra peut-tre valider l'une de ces 3 thories, et j'affectionnes particulirement la 3me car si  chaque fois on repart du big bang, il doit y avoir pas mal de nouvelles cratures autres que les animaux et hommes susceptibles d'tre cres dans l'univers  ::D: 


Et pour finir, l'histoire des trous noirs qui peuvent absorber la Terre, j'en suis  la fois "convaincu" et sceptique.
D'une part je fais confiance aux scientifiques car ils en savent plus que nous et leur calculs ne sortent pas d'un rve imaginaire.

D'autre part, on m'a appris que dans un trou noir, la densit de matire est si forte qu'aucune des proprits physique que l'on connait n'est valable.

Alors comme c'est un domaine inconnu on ne peut pas prdire avec certitude qu'il n'y aura pas de repercussion ... il faut attendre pour voir le rsultat ^^

----------


## millie

> Les trous noirs primordiaux sont ceux-l crs pendant le Big Bang, donc demandant des conditions diffrentes de celles ncessaires pour la survenue des autres types de trous noirs. Je ne sais pas combien c'est possible  mais si l'on admet que a l'est avec le LHC, on ne risque pas de se faire dgommer du surface (ou ce que c'est) de l'Univers : l'chelle d'volution n'est pas du tout la mme.


Je n'ai fait que citer : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trou_no...rs_primordiaux

Notamment : "Selon certains modles de physique des hautes nergies, il pourrait tre possible de crer des mini-trous noirs similaires en laboratoire[24], dans des acclrateurs de particules comme le LHC, install prs de Genve, en Suisse."

----------


## mr_samurai

bonjour, 

le fil de la discussion est trs intressant  ::D:  .

J'avais compris en prepas qu'un trou noir est un 'truc' pour lequel la vitesse de libration (vitesse que doit avoir un objet  proximit pour chapper  la force de gravit ...) est suprieur  la vitesse de la lumire. C'est donc pas une question de masse, mais de densit (de memoire il faut confiner la terre dans 1cm^3 pour avoir un trou noir).


pour le reste (champs de gravitation, satellites, orbite, ...), un trou noir est quivalent  une plante de la mme masse.

----------


## r0d

Moi ce qui me fait peur dans ce LHC, c'est les bulles de vide.  ::mouarf:: 

Nan srieusement, c'est intressant la foultitude de "catastrophes" que peut engendrer ce truc (avec chacune une probablit d'occurence moindre que la rsurrection de mon arrire grand-pre). Et en particulier cette bulle de vide. En fait, l'univers est trs chaotique, et s'il tait stable, nous ne pourrions pas y vivre... vive le chaos!!!!  ::aie:: 

r0d vient de dcouvrir le moyen de fournir une caution scientifique  ses orientations politiques. Vive le LHC!!!  ::fou::

----------


## KindPlayer

le but c'est principalement de mettre en vidence l'existence du boson de Higgs qui permet de valider le modle thorique actuel de la physique des particules

----------


## ganga

> Je tombe comme un cheveu sur la soupe pour dire.......quel est le but? Qu'y gagne t-on? Avec tous les moyens investis, on aurait pu faire autre chose non?


Relis un peu le dbut du Thread  ::roll:: 


Edit :
[Petit appart]
J'hallucine comme les mdias sont impressionnants, y a un moment que certains mdia scientifique parle du LHC pour expliquer les principes, les avancs, l'intret : mais tous le monde s'en moque.
Mais maintenant que certaines grandes chaines en parle et seulement pour dire qu'il risque d'avoir un trou noir et que l'on va tous mourir. (J'ai vu aucune grande chaine, parler d'autre chose que du trou noir...), et ben tous le monde ne parle plus que de a sans mme essayer de comprendre de quoi il s'agit... 

[/Petit appart]

----------


## yan

> En fait, l'univers est trs chaotique, et s'il tait stable, nous ne pourrions pas y vivre... vive le chaos!!!!


Salut parrain  ::mouarf:: 
Dans le bouquin que je t'avais prt sur le chaos, il constat que le chaos n'tait pas aussi chaotique que cela et qu'il tait plutt ordonn  ::cfou:: 

Mais la je pense que a deviens du troll et que cela drive...

----------


## soria_t

Srieusement,
Si vous saviez le nombre de fois qu'on  me l'a pose cette question au labo :fatigu: (si quelqu'un a une ide pour celui-l  ::): )

----------


## Deadpool

> Ok! 
> 
> Rponds  ca



Prenons le cas de la mdecine.

Des trucs aussi inutiles que l'Imagerie  Rsonnance Magntique (IRM), la Tomodensitomtrie (Scanner), l'Echographie, la Scintigraphie, le bistouri laser, etc... sont issus de dcouvertes en physique.

Qui sait ce que pourraient nous apporter de nouvelles dcouvertes.

----------


## r0d

Cette question me semble lgitime, en fait.
Si je me m'abuse, il s'agit de recherche publique, donc c'est notre argent qui est utilis. Je crois qu'il est lgitime, et mme un devoir de citoyen, de se proccuper un peu de savoir  quoi sert notre argent. Non?

Aprs, chacun  sa rponse. Pour certains, il vaudra mieux effectuer des recherches sur la reproduction des loutres d'eau douce en milieu chlor, pour d'autre se sera la recherche du photon du Geek (dsol, je suis pas drle aujourd'hui  ::aie::  ).

Ce que j'essaie laborieusement de dire, c'est que je trouve cette raction parfaitement normale, et mme saine. Moi personnellement, sur ce sujet je n'ai rien d'intressant  dire (je ne connais pas assez les tenants et les aboutissants et je n'ai pas le temps actuellement de me documenter), mais je voulais juste viter un lynchage facile.

----------


## r0d

> Salut parrain 
> Dans le bouquin que je t'avais prt sur le chaos, il constat que le chaos n'tait pas aussi chaotique que cela et qu'il tait plutt ordonn 
> 
> Mais la je pense que a deviens du troll et que cela drive...


Salut fillot  ::D: 

Heu, juste un truc: si c'est pour me contredire, c'est vraiment pas la peine de venir sur la taverne!!  :;):   ::aie::   ::mrgreen:: 

ps: attention, si tu commences  trainer sur la taverne, tu met en pril ta productivit, ton travail, tes amis, ta famille, et ta vie sociale  ::aie:: 

ps2: et oui tu as raison, a part en gros troll velu, mais bon, on est sur la taverne non?  ::fou::

----------


## mr_samurai

J'ajoute mon grain de sel  ::D:   .

Sans une correction apport par la relativit d'Einstein, impossible de faire de la localisation par GPS  quelques mtres prt.

----------


## Tchetch

Mais je me demandais comme a, en passant (et sans vouloir vexer personne), mais au lieu de construire un norme anneau souterrain, on aurait pas eu meilleur temps de le simuler de manire informatique ?

De plus on aurait surement amlior les technologies informatiques avec un projet comme a ... 

Bon et finalement si un trou noir avale Genve, c'est pas grave ...

----------


## Commodore

En fait, il s'agit de pouvoir prouver l'existence du boson de higgs en le crant. Une simulation, aussi raliste soit-elle, s'appuie sur des faits connus.

<joke>
Mais je plains l'utilisateur du pc qui gnrera un trou noir, il va se faire aspirer dans son cran et littralement numriser  ::mouarf:: 
</joke>

----------


## dragonfly

> Bon et finalement si un trou noir avale Genve, c'est pas grave ...


En mme temps un trou noir d'une masse de quelques atomes, c'est pas la fin du monde non plus

----------


## droggo

Hie,



> Mais je me demandais comme a, en passant (et sans vouloir vexer personne), mais au lieu de construire un norme anneau souterrain, on aurait pas eu meilleur temps de le simuler de manire informatique ?
> 
> De plus on aurait surement amlior les technologies informatiques avec un projet comme a ... 
> 
> Bon et finalement si un trou noir avale Genve, c'est pas grave ...


Simuler en suivant quelles thorie/lois...

C'est pour les trouver qu'on va utiliser cet outil (cher, l'outil, mais ce n'est qu'un outil).

----------


## Invit

> C'est pour les trouver qu'on va utiliser cet outil (cher, l'outil, mais ce n'est qu'un outil).


Oui et la simulation de ce genre de choses est loin d'tre gratuite aussi, a demande des ordinateurs du genre btes de comptition avec les comptences qui vont avec, donc $$$.

----------


## MaliciaR

Pour les simus, ils en font : il y a qu' voir les mesures d'incertitude derrire  ::aie::  C'est de l'art : comme si on disait que c'est 100% vrai avec un pourcentage d'erreur + ou - 150%  ::mouarf::  

Non, sans dconner : le boson de Higgs a t dcrit mais il n'existe qu'en thorie (sa ralit n'a jamais t teste). 
Donc, une raison pousse les gens  construire des outils : la connaissance fondamentale d'un phnomne  ::):

----------


## MaliciaR

Sinon, j'ai quelques remarques  ::):  

[HS]



> - " la bonne conscience de l'humanit " : je suis d'accord avec ceux qui disent qu'il faudrait " prendre aux riches pour donner aux pauvres ", qu'on a mieux  faire que d'investir dans d'hypothtiques dcouvertes, et ainsi de suite. Mais seulement, est-ce envisageable et ralisable ?
> 
> Combien parmi vous (y compris moi) sont dj passs devant un mendiant dans la rue avec l'intention profonde (car j'en suis persuad, les hommes sont bons par nature mme si certains faits montrent le contraire, mais c'est un autre dbat) de lui donner une pice, mais qui pourtant, passent devant ce mendiant sans mme lui adresser un regard ni un mot ?


Dsole, mais... Je trouve a assez malhonnte intellectuellement comme argument : la science est une chose, la politique en est une autre. Autrement dit, c'est  l'Etat de s'occuper de ses citoyens, ce n'est pas  un domaine scientifique de le faire. Donc, je ne vois absolument pas pourquoi on ne doit pas accorder des crdits  la recherche fonda sous prtexte que des gens sont pauvres. C'est justifier un malaise politique norme par des sujets rendus grand public par des mdia spcialistes en SF de boulevard. Si l'on commence de la sorte : pourquoi les gens vont en vacances? Ils feraient mieux de donner les sous dpenss  barboter dans des piscines de Club Med aux mendiants dans la rue. C'est tout aussi inadmissible comme argument : c'est  l'Etat de faire tout son possible  ce que ceux qui le font exister = ses citoyens, vivent au mieux. 
Il y a aussi autre chose qui me dplat dans ce genre d'argument : on se pavanne partout avec notre intelligence, avec notre super importance dans la Nature parce qu'on est les seuls senss sur Terre, blabla. Beh faudrait savoir : on est des animaux sociaux et on a hrit de la culture antique o la connaissance tait la plus grande richesse et c'est ce qui nous distingue des autres animaux, ou non? 

Attention, je ne dis pas que ce que tu avances est mauvais, incorrect ou autre : je donne juste mon avis sur la question. On est parfaitement libre de le critiquer  ::): 





> - Mon opinion sur la science :
> 
> Bon, comme tout le monde l'a dj dit, je pense qu'il y a trop de facteurs (conomiques, politiques, culturels,...) pour pouvoir affirmer que dpenser de l'argent pour le LHC est bien ou mal...
> Moi-mme, je n'ai pas de connaissances suffisantes dans ces domaines pour avoir une opinion.


On tomberait dans un dbat pistmologique si on discutait de ce qu'est la science. Dans le cas du LHC, comme dans de nombreux autres cas, on a affaire  un outil qui est cens produire de la connaissance. Ce fait suffit  lui-mme  ::):  C'est par soif de connaissance qu'on s'intresse au monde qui nous entoure, les applications technologiques sont autre chose. 





> Cependant, je crois que le monde fonctionne en binaire et c'est peut-tre la seule raison qui me pousse parfois  ne pas aimer la science.
> Je m'explique : quand l'homme invente quelque chose (1), j'ai cru remarquer que c'tait toujours suivi de l'invention de la chose "contraire" (0).
> 
> Exemples :
> - Ptrole, carburants // Filtre  air
> - Panneaux solaires // Dcharges pour les dchets dans plusieurs annes
> - Missile // Bouclier anti-missile
> - Radars routiers // GPS signalant les radars
> - ...
> ...


Encore une fois : il vaut mieux distinguer la science et ses applications technologiques. Si je te dis que je travaille sur telle molcule dans la bactrie tartampion parce que je m'intresse  tel processus global qui me rvlera un bout du monde vivant, ce sera trs diffrent de l'intrt port  une molcule  vise pharmacologique. Le premier est tentative d'accs  une connaissance fondamentale, le second - une application technologique  intrt limit. 
Ensuite, binaire... Disons plutt que dans l'Univers rien ne se cre, rien ne se perd : tout se transforme  ::):  Donc, on fabrique un machin qui a des produits secondaires de fonctionnement : on ne peut pas les rduire  nant, donc on tente de les transformer.
[/HS]  ::): 





> D'autre part, on m'a appris que dans un trou noir, la densit de matire est si forte qu'aucune des proprits physique que l'on connait n'est valable.
> 
> Alors comme c'est un domaine inconnu on ne peut pas prdire avec certitude qu'il n'y aura pas de repercussion ... il faut attendre pour voir le rsultat ^^


Beh dj on sait a  ::mouarf::  
En revanche, je ne vois pas de quelles rpercussions tu parles : celles de la cration de trous noirs?  ::aie::  Cration qui n'aura justement fort probablement jamais lieu? 






> Je n'ai fait que citer : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trou_no...rs_primordiaux
> 
> Notamment : "Selon certains modles de physique des hautes nergies, il pourrait tre possible de crer des mini-trous noirs similaires en laboratoire[24], dans des acclrateurs de particules comme le LHC, install prs de Genve, en Suisse."


Merci pour le lien  ::):  Ca fait partie de l'tude de la priode pile post-Big Bang.
Je prfrais ton prcdent avatar, millie  :;): 






> En fait, l'univers est trs chaotique, et s'il tait stable, nous ne pourrions pas y vivre... vive le chaos!!!!


On t'a jamais dit que l'entropie de l'Univers ne faisait qu'augmenter?  ::mouarf:: 





> Cette question me semble lgitime, en fait.
> Si je me m'abuse, il s'agit de recherche publique, donc c'est notre argent qui est utilis. Je crois qu'il est lgitime, et mme un devoir de citoyen, de se proccuper un peu de savoir  quoi sert notre argent. Non?
> 
> Aprs, chacun  sa rponse. Pour certains, il vaudra mieux effectuer des recherches sur la reproduction des loutres d'eau douce en milieu chlor, pour d'autre se sera la recherche du photon du Geek (dsol, je suis pas drle aujourd'hui  ).
> 
> Ce que j'essaie laborieusement de dire, c'est que je trouve cette raction parfaitement normale, et mme saine. Moi personnellement, sur ce sujet je n'ai rien d'intressant  dire (je ne connais pas assez les tenants et les aboutissants et je n'ai pas le temps actuellement de me documenter), mais je voulais juste viter un lynchage facile.


La question est lgitime, c'est clair, il faut juste l'argumenter de faon lgitime aussi  :;):  
Par ailleurs, monsieur Higgs existe vraiment et espre ne pas crever avant qu'on trouve son boson  ::aie::

----------


## ggnore

http://www.abstrait-concret.com/2008...nes-physiques/

Vous trouverez  la fin de cette page, le rap officiel de l'acclrateur  particules  ::yaisse2::  c'est rudement bien  :8O:  ::king::

----------


## millie

Serait-il possible de recentrer le dbut exclusivement sur le LHC (ou d'autres acclrateurs de particules).
Si vous voulez dbattre sur les budgets de la recherche ou sur la recherche tout court, n'hsitez pas  ouvrir une autre discussion.

Merci

----------


## millie

Pour tout ce qui concerne le budget de la recherche en France et l'intret de la recherche dans des domaines qui a priori n'ont pas d'impacts sur des domaines "utiles" (genre recherche contre le sida etc.), vous pouvez vous lachez sur : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d61...herche-france/

Merci

----------


## yan

Toute faon la fin monde c'est pour le 21 dcembre 2012
http://www.2012fin.com/
alors d'ici l y as pas  craindre d'un petit trou noire peu probable cr par le LHC  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Toute faon la fin monde c'est pour le 21 dcembre 2012
> http://www.2012fin.com/
> alors d'ici l y as pas  craindre d'un petit trou noire peu probable cr par le LHC


Oh piti! Je peux me confesser?  ::aie::

----------


## fally

> Oh piti! Je peux me confesser?


Trop tard, St Michel t'attend avec son pe  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

c'est la fin du monde en avance, quand j'essaie de me connecter au site:



> Fatal error: SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]
> 
> Data too long for column 'stat_ip_proxy' at row 1 [1406]
> 
> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists. in /home/finmonde/public_html/includes/db/dbal.php on line 592


 ::dehors::

----------


## yan

Pour l'histoire du trou noire, j'ai deux points vue qui se confronte :
[raliste ou optimiste]
1- On as assez de connaissance pour tre sure de ce que l'on fait. Puis par rapport a ce qui se passe dans l'univers, y as aucun risque.

[le pessimiste ou le n'importe quoi c'est vendredi]
2-Ben le problme c'est que l'on y connait rien en trou noire... En gros, c'est une singularit. Suivant un modle, cette singularit est plus ou moins importante (puissante?). Seulement comment valuer la puissance de quelque chose que l'on ne connait pas? 
La, le LHC risque de cr une singularits. Seulement on ne sait pas sous qu'elle forme... Elle pourrais trs bien tre beaucoup plus puissante qu'un trou noire connu ou alors tre incontrlable et s'amplifier?
(je sais pas si je suis claire)

Aprs j'y connait rien, et fait plutt confiance au scientifique. Puis bon en 2012 a sera super in d'avoir un micro trou noire autour du cou ou dans son ipod  ::king::  merci le LHC 
(Qui vont le 21 dcembre 2012 s'attirer et s'assembler pour crer un plus gros trou noire qui va dtruire la terre... Il sont fort ces maya  :8O: ) 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Jerome Briot

J'ai une question  ::aie:: 

Est-ce qu'un trou noir peut aspirer quelque chose de trs trs trs grand, un truc vraiment immense voire infini ?

Par exemple, vu que chez certains, la connerie n'a pas de limite, je me demandais si un trou noir (mme un gros tout costaud) pouvait quand mme l'absorber... en entier ?

Passque si c'est pas possible... ben  un moment le trou noir va se boucher, non ?

Donc quand j'en vois/entends/lis certains, ben j'me dis que (peut tre) la fin du monde c'est pas pour la semaine prochaine, trou noir ou pas, non ?

Mr Hawkins s'est-il dj pench sur la question ? J'en doute... c'est pourtant de la recherche fondamentale ( mon avis  ::roll:: )

PS : dsol mais le vendredi aprs-midi j'ai la physique ingrate... ou qui me gratte, je sais plus bien  ::aie::

----------


## yan

> Par exemple, vu que chez certains, la connerie n'a pas de limite, je me demandais si un trou noir (mme un gros tout costaud) pouvait quand mme l'absorber... en entier ?


un trou noire je sais pas mais Chuck Norris oui  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Par exemple, vu que chez certains, la connerie n'a pas de limite, je me demandais si un trou noir (mme un gros tout costaud) pouvait quand mme l'absorber... en entier ?


Ha, je me demande si Albert Einstein qui postait tout  l'heure ce n'tait pas toi finalement. Parce que tu sais : "Il y a deux choses infinies : l'Univers et la btise humaine. Et encore, pour l'Univers, je ne suis pas sr." (ledit Albert)  ::aie::  Allez, avoue, Albi, on est entre nous  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## MaliciaR

Je voulais revenir sur ce post fort intressant  ::):  




> Intressant ce que tu dis, car cela correspond au temps de Planck. Petit rappel de cosmologie et corrigez-moi si jamais je me trompe:
> La taille de Planck est la taille minimale o laquelle la physique classique a un sens (relativit, mcanique quantique, loi de l'lectromagntisme,...). Le temps de Planck est le temps que l'Univers a d attendre avant d'atteindre cette distance depuis la singularit initiale (une sigularit tant un "point" o rien n'est exploitable).


Le temps de Planck... C'est trs particulier comme notion et je ne la connaissais pas explique comme tu le fais  :;):  C'est une quantit physique qui a les dimensions d'un temps et qui est construite  partir des constantes fondamentales telles constante de Newton, constante de Planck, vitesse de la lumire. Sa valeur est d'environ 5*10^-44 sec. C'est le temps en de duquel il faut absolument prendre en compte la mcanique quantique => on a besoin d'une thorie quantique de la gravitation. Et aucune mesure de temps ne peut tre infrieure au temps de Planck; au-dessous, tous les vnements sont considrs comme simultans. 
La longueur de Planck est une autre unit de ce qu'on appelle l'chelle de Planck. Cette longueur vaut 1.6*10^-33 (ou 35, je sais plus  ::oops::  ). On considre qu'en de de cette longueur, on a affaire  de la "mousse quantique". En gros, l'espace ne serait pas continu, mais discret, avec des minitrous noirs et ... trs bizarre  ::aie::  Je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher des bouquins dessus, du coup je n'ose pas en parler davantage.

Donc, la question que tu soulevais : 



> Durant ce temps, tout tait chaos, que se passait-il ?


est fondamentale. Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet espace-temps ou je-ne-sais-quoi qu'il y avait l...? Quelles thories, quels modles pour que notre esprit arrive  comprendre a...?  :8O: 





> Ainsi, une rflexion: si le LHC peut recrer ce temps de Planck, comment le saura t'on ? Que devrions-nous voir puisque tout fluctue y compris lumire, matire et temps ?
> Mais d'abord, procdons par tape: dtectons d'abord la particule d'origine de la masse (le Higgs) pour savoir si notre modle physique est correct.


+1  ::): 
Je pense que si des choses sont constates qui ne sont cohrentes avec aucune des thories existantes, on sera oblig de reconsidrer notre vision de l'Univers  ::mouarf::  Tu m'tonnes que a provoque des crises existentielles caches derrire des crans appels "peur-du-trou-noir-de-Genve-qui-engloutira-le-monde"  :;):

----------


## N_I_C_S

Il existe 2 thories "stars" candidates  l'unification quantique/relativiste qui n'attendent que d'tre exprimentes : 

- la gravitation quantique  boucles : on dcoupe l'espace-temps en petites units de la taille de la constante de Planck. Ca permet de le discrtiser et tenter une approche quantique de la relativit.

- thorie des cordes : l'univers a 11 dimensions : nos 3 infinies + autour de chacune 2 dimensions "enroules" (comme la surface d'un cylindre) + 2 dimensions infinies supplmentaires. Nous sommes sur une membrane tri-dimensionnelle (enfin 9-dimensionnelle) et les cordes  l'origine des particules fondamentales connues (photons, quarks, ...) sont "attaches"  cette membrane. La particule transmettant la gravit, constitue de cordes 'fermes", peut voluer dans les 2 dimensions supplmentaires.

Cette thorie a l'avantage d'expliquer tous les grands problmes actuels sans nouvelle dcouverte : 

la "matire noire"  s'explique par le dficit de gravitation due  sa possibilit de "s'chapper" dans d'autres dimensions (un vecteur  5 dimensions projet sur 3, c'est souvent plus court :;): ). Ca justifie au passage que la gravitation soit d'une force infrieure  l'lectro-magntisme (en fait, il n'en est peut-tre rien).

Le big-bang est une collision de 2 membranes tri-dimensionnelles. Ainsi, celui-ci est exempt de son son statut de singularit et dispose d'un cadre thorique.

L'intrt est que la thorie des cordes a la possibilit d'tre infirme par l'ventuel comportement des particule gravitationnelle mises  jour par le LHC, et, sans confirmer la thorie complte, si ces comportements sont adquats a ouvre des horizons dmentiels ! 
Par exemple, certains voient en la gravitation un moyen de communication avec d'autres univers, d'autres membranes (peut-tre  1 mm de nous :8O: )

Bref, a participe du processus scientifique, un des trucs que l'humanit a russi de mieux, qui nous permet (peut-tre?) d'explorer ce qu'il y a au del de notre propre cerveau ! Et je ne doute pas que les applications seront nombreuses, n'oublions pas que nous vivons dans un monde "faonn" par la mcanique quantique !

Je crois que l'enjeu de ce genre d'outil est presque TROP important pour tre cern totalement, mais en tant que professionnels de l'information on peut mesurer l'importante "stratgique" de ce genre de connaissance ::mrgreen:: ...

----------


## Alp

> Salut,
> 
> Et mme s'ils ont russi  reproduire le Big Bang et  dmontrer le Thorme de Pytagore ou autres.., qu'est-ce qu'ils vont gagn et qu'est-ce que l'humanit va y gagner?
> Je pense que c'est de l'argent gaspill inutilement non? A force de manipuler des choses presque incontrlables, un neutron fou va sortir de cet accelerateur de particules et va dsintegrer notre petite plante


Dans le LHC, tu n'auras mme pas de quoi dsintgrer un moustique, il me semble.
Ce sont des particules qui vont entrer en collision, et on espre dcouvrir beaucoup de ces collisions, notamment le graviton qui serait une particule confirmant une thorie permettant d'unifier les thories physiques qui tentent d'expliquer la nature du monde (enfin des particules) et surtout des intractions.




> Ca fait peur de voir que les gens ont totalement perdu la fois dans la science, alors que a devrait plutot faire rver les gens. 
> Imagine que l'on arrive  comprendre comment l'Univers s'est form et comment il volue a serait une grande avanc, peut tre pas pour notre petite vie, mais pour le monde en gnral.
> Imagine que durant cette exprience ont dcouvre de nouvelle particule qui ont des proprits insouponns. Genre par exemple qui puisse produire une nergie tel quelle suffisse  nourrir tout le monde en nergie.
> C'est comme le projet ITER (maitriser la fusion nuclaire) a permettrait d'avoir une nergie infinie et cologique, peut-tre que l'on aura rien mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
> 
> Je pense que la recherche en physique comme la conqute spatiale devrait faire partie des priorits de l'humanit runie...
> Si les gens avaient dit  Colomb a coute trop cher ta mission, on te la finance pas, on aurait jamais dcouvert l'amrique... (Y en a certains qui vont dire a serait pas une mauvaise chose, je sais)


+1, et mme tu ne cites pas bien des choses qui seraient intressantes  lire pour ceux qui suivent ce sujet. Cf la thorie des cordes et ses applications notamment !!!

Et puis, en approfondissant ce domaine, effectivement le dplacement dans l'espace  une grande vitesse serait alors possible ! C'est  dire que l'on pourrait peut-tre acclrer les particules humaines pour les arrter  un endroit prcis sans les endommager/inverser/etc (peut-tre de la chirurgie esthtique  la vole ?  ::aie:: ) en utilisant des intractions ayant pour but de conserver la structure durant le dplacement, ou de la reconstituer  l'arrive ? Enfin ce n'est qu'une ide parmi tant d'autres, mais ce serait fort. Plus besoin de ptrole & compagnie.




> Oui Ganga je suis d'accord avec toi mais ce qui fait peur c'est que ces experiences n'ont plus rien  voir avec les anciennes experiences (autre echelle qu'atomique).
> Je m'explique, ce type de racteur, n'a t ralis qu' partir de modles informatiques et de calculs complexes donc tout est assez thorique. Si quelque chose ne se passe pas bien (on va me dire que je suis souvent defaitiste ) les consquences pourraient tre bien plus dsastreuses que ce qui a t calcul sur papier car plus on s'attaque aux phenomnes de l'infiniment petit, plus on s'appercoit que les energies sont colossales et donc plus les consquences peuvent tre dramatiques en cas d'experiences rates.
> 
> Je plains par exemple ceux qui habitent prs du projet ITER il est possible qu'un enorme cratre de 100, 200 voire 500km puisse se former si l'experience s'emballe.


Comme dit plus haut, 'a dj t test avec une puissance infrieure, et il s'agit juste de faire entrer en collision 2 particules (et ce avec plusieurs couples de particules) et d'tudier cette collision, et d'en apprendre plus sur la l'acclration des particules. Rien de bien dangereux.




> Oui, je penses que tu as raison sur le fait que l'on ne maitrise pas assez les phnommes atomiques pour vouloir tout de suite dcouvrir comment l'univers a t cr. Cela, si on le decouvre un jour, demandera certainement plusieurs sicles alors il faudrai plutot maitriser compltement le sujet atomique avant de faire de grandes expriences...


Et s'ils ont calcul la marge d'erreur et qu'elle s'avre tellement petite que les risques potentiels seront maitriss ?
Les chercheurs ne sont pas des thoriciens du dimanche... 




> Mais si on compare les scientifiques aux dveloppeurs...
> 
> Un dveloppeur dbute dans un langage quelconque... Il va pas se lancer dans un norme projet sachant qu'il est encore dbutant et qu'il ne maitrise pas assez la langage (quoi que des y en a qui tentent dans le btisier...).
> 
> Les scientifiques c'est pareil, ils devraient d'abord maitriser au maximum leurs outils avant de dcouvrir l'origine de l'univers


Analogie infonde. Suivant  ::aie:: 

Non srieusement les scientifiques ne dbutent pas dans la thorie. Ils la construisent. Maintenant, pour avancer rellement dans la thorie, ils ont besoin de voir les consquences pratiques sur un engin trs puissant... parce que leurs petits engins de labos (faon de parler) ne donnent pas tout ce dont ils ont besoin. Je ne pense pas exagrer en disant qu'il existe au moins 10 thories qui attendent d'tre confirmes/infirmes lors de l'utilisation du LHC. Certaines se sont avres correctes  toute petite chelle (de vitesse, de temps, etc) d'autres sont plus prometteuses, etc.




> Perso, je pense que s'il veulent maitriser leur sujet comme tu dis, il va falloir essayer du nouveau. 
> 
> En gros, vous dites qu'ils faut qu'ils approfondissent le sujet. C'est ce qu'ils font sur ordinateur. Mais un moment, faut passer  la pratique pour savoir. D'o le projet ITER.
> 
> Soit on reste sur PC et ils approfondissent rien du tout.
> Soit on teste en vrai et on avance.
> 
> Je pense que les physiciens commencent  connaitre pas mal de chose sur le nuclaire. On a pas affaire  des savants fous. C'est pas comme si c'tait les militaires qui mnent l'opration.
> 
> Moi, je suis pour ce genre de recherches.


C'est tout  fait a (de mon point de vue).




> +1. C'est comme les mathmatiques, il y a tout un tas de thorie qui ne "servent a priori  rien" mais qui auront un impact important quand on en aura besoin dans 50 ans et qu'on aura les moyens de les utiliser.
> 
> Exemple : Equation de Navier et Stokes pour la simulation de fluide visqueux qui date du 19me sicle et que l'on peut seulement maintenant rsoudre de manire analytique grce  l'informatique pour par exemple mieux dessiner une aile d'avion => rduire la consommation en essence.


T'arrtes avec Navier & Stokes toi ?  ::aie:: 

Mais tout  fait d'accord. Toutes les technologies "modernes" utilisent la physique applique, qui utilise la physique thorique (fondamentale) qui utilise elle-mme entre autres les mathmatiques. Si on n'avait pas un jour tabli la drivation de fonctions, on ne driverait pas des objets plus complexes et hors de question d'avoir tout ce que l'on a aujourd'hui.




> Bon et bien  tout ceux qui prtendent que le LHC est une ncessit pour l'homme et que les sommes colossales investis sur ce projet est justifi, dites nous ce que l'on va en tirer.
> 
> En voyant le seul site d'informations accessible du boulot sur LHC:
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider, je lis et relis ceux qu'esprent trouver ces scientifiques mais je ne trouve rien de necessaire pour nous,  savoir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne m'en voulez pas mais je trouve qu'on a d'autres questions  rpondre avant celles-l:
> ...


Facile  dire, moins  faire. Il faut des chercheurs dans plusieurs domaines, pour faire avancer l'humanit sur plusieurs plans. Il n'y a pas que la sant dans la vie. La physique permettra peut-tre un jour de gnrer une nergie depuis une source inpuisable, ce genre de choses. Mais si tu n'en veux pas, tu pourras toujours aller chercher ton sans plomb  la pompe  ::aie:: 




> Pour les simus, ils en font : il y a qu' voir les mesures d'incertitude derrire  C'est de l'art : comme si on disait que c'est 100% vrai avec un pourcentage d'erreur + ou - 150%  
> 
> Non, sans dconner : le boson de Higgs a t dcrit mais il n'existe qu'en thorie (sa ralit n'a jamais t teste). 
> Donc, une raison pousse les gens  construire des outils : la connaissance fondamentale d'un phnomne


Ca et les applications possibles. 




> Il existe 2 thories "stars" candidates  l'unification quantique/relativiste qui n'attendent que d'tre exprimentes : 
> 
> - la gravitation quantique  boucles : on dcoupe l'espace-temps en petites units de la taille de la constante de Planck. Ca permet de le discrtiser et tenter une approche quantique de la relativit.
> 
> - thorie des cordes : l'univers a 11 dimensions : nos 3 infinies + autour de chacune 2 dimensions "enroules" (comme la surface d'un cylindre) + 2 dimensions infinies supplmentaires. Nous sommes sur une membrane tri-dimensionnelle (enfin 9-dimensionnelle) et les cordes  l'origine des particules fondamentales connues (photons, quarks, ...) sont "attaches"  cette membrane. La particule transmettant la gravit, constitue de cordes 'fermes", peut voluer dans les 2 dimensions supplmentaires.
> 
> Cette thorie a l'avantage d'expliquer tous les grands problmes actuels sans nouvelle dcouverte : 
> 
> la "matire noire"  s'explique par le dficit de gravitation due  sa possibilit de "s'chapper" dans d'autres dimensions (un vecteur  5 dimensions projet sur 3, c'est souvent plus court). Ca justifie au passage que la gravitation soit d'une force infrieure  l'lectro-magntisme (en fait, il n'en est peut-tre rien).
> ...


Trs intressant toutes ces infos. Merci  :;):  
Je ne connaissais pas tout.

Par contre, j'ai pas mal lu/vu/entendu sur la thorie des cordes, et a semblerait trs prometteur bien qu'encore trs controvers  cause du fait qu'il n'y a encore rien qui prouve que a serait plus solide qu'une telle autre thorie selon un physicien qui tudie justement la thorie en question  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Cf la thorie des cordes et ses applications notamment !!!


 ::koi:: 

Une application de la thorie de cordes ... hum ... ah si !
-> le bondage !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## MaliciaR

Juste rapidement : il n'y a pas une thorie des cordes, mais des thories des cordes... 

Donc, plusieurs types de BDSM s'imposent  ::aie::

----------


## Alp

Pardon effectivement il y en a plusieurs.  ::):

----------


## Captain_JS

> Juste rapidement : il n'y a pas une thorie des cordes, mais des thories des cordes... 
> 
> Donc, plusieurs types de BDSM s'imposent


Ca donne envie de se pendre  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Ca donne envie de se pendre


a devient bandant tout a... ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

::sm::

----------


## Pouic

Dixit ma copine (physique des particules, toussa) :
"De toute faon, tant qu'on reste en basse nergie, il n'y a aucun risque. Et quand on passera en haute nergie (mais c'est pas pour tout de suite), ils me font marrer les mdia qui disent qu'on verra le trou noir s'agrandir progressivement : si a foire, on disparatra d'un seul coup  ::):  (donc pas d'histoire de cratre ou autre  :;):  )"

----------


## r0d

> a devient bandant tout a...


Ca devient bondant tu veux dire?  :;): 
Moi la seule corde que je connais, c'est la corde  sauter  ::lol:: 

 ::oops:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## ABN84

bonjour,
[HS mais pas tant que a]



> Une application de la thorie de cordes ... hum ... ah si !


le genre de raisonnement qui est entrain de tuer le CNRS. on ne peut connaitre les retombes de la recherche fondamentale  l'avance. et sans recherche fondamentale la recherche applique mourra  son tour et un peu apres la R&D. tout comme s'ecroule une pyramide si on lui enleve sa base



> Et mme s'ils ont russi  reproduire le Big Bang et  dmontrer le Thorme de Pytagore ou autres.., qu'est-ce qu'ils vont gagn et qu'est-ce que l'humanit va y gagner?


quel sarcasme! ::?: 
 l'epoque de la RG, on ne pouvait pas encore imaginer ses applications, mais sais tu que sans RG il n'y aurait pas de GPS par ex(pour ne citer que a)
[/HS]
Revenons au LHC:
m..de (desol ::aie:: ), les energies mises en questions au LHC sont tres infimes conpars aux rayons ionisants qui attaquent l'atmosphere en continu, si a, a n'a pas reussi  crer de trou noir qui fasse "disparaitre la terre" pourquoi nom d'un %&% le LHC le ferait. quelcun l'a certainement deja dit, mais peut etre qu' force de repeter...
 :;):

----------


## r0d

C'est pas faux...
mais d'un ct, citer le GPS comme exemple d'utilisation de la theorie de la relativite...  ::roll::

----------


## ABN84

oui, parceque souvent les gent posent la question " quoi a sert?" et pensent  " quoi a va me servir dans vie courante". peu de gens comprennent le concepte de la science pour la science

----------


## MaliciaR

> Moi la seule corde que je connais, c'est la corde  sauter


Appel aux cotisations  tous les membres de DVP : une corde  sauter pour R0d, cadeau du Pre Nol  ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

voila:


y'a plus qu' sauter  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> voila:
> 
> 
> y'a plus qu' sauter



C'est vraiment parfait comme thorie, parcequ'en plus, si on regarde bien ... ben au milieu ya un trou noir !
Et pan ! On viens de dmontrer la vracit de la thorie de cordes en direct sur la Taverne de DVP, sans dpenser un rond !  ::mouarf::

----------


## MaliciaR

Bouh, Commodoudou est devenu michant  ::aie:: 
S'pas gentil de ta part, a... Je veillerai personnellement  ce que cette corde prcisment ne serve pas  :8-):

----------


## Alp

> C'est vraiment parfait comme thorie, parcequ'en plus, si on regarde bien ... ben au milieu ya un trou noir !
> Et pan ! On viens de dmontrer la vracit de la thorie de cordes en direct sur la Taverne de DVP, sans dpenser un rond !


Et les factures du FAI ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Je pense qu'il aurait prfr une ficelle  une corde (d'un type caractre)... ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> oui, parceque souvent les gent posent la question " quoi a sert?" et pensent  " quoi a va me servir dans vie courante". peu de gens comprennent le concepte de la science pour la science


La science pour la science, a ne sert, en soi, qu' satisfaire l'go surdimensionn de quelques surgeeks boutonneux.

Sauf qu'aprs, il y a parfois des effets secondaires amusants. Tels que les corrections de positionnement du GPS grce  la relativit, etc.... Mais ces effets secondaires sont, par essence, inenvisageables. D'ailleurs, les qualits ncssaires pour utiliser tous ces gadgets scientifiques de manire productive sont trs diffrentes des qualits ncssaires  les dcouvrir - voire antinomiques.....

Donc oui il faut continuer les recherches au LHC, sans avoir la moindre ide de ou a peut bien nous mener.

----------


## MaliciaR

> La science pour la science, a ne sert, en soi, qu' satisfaire l'go surdimensionn de quelques surgeeks boutonneux.


Euh... on me compte dedans mme si je n'ai pas du tout un go surdimensionn et pas de boutons...?  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Je trouve tout de mme dommage (bien que je respecte les "convictions" de chacun) qu'il soit ncessaire de trouver des "justifications" plus "terre a terre" a ce que l'on pourrait ventuellement faire avec les ventuels rsultats de tel ou tel sujet de recherche.

Le fait seul de (pouvoir peut tre) percer un peu les "petits" mystres de notre univers ne suffit donc pas ?
Je ne crois pas un seul instant que quiconque travaillant sur des projets aussi complexe, abstrait, mais malgr tout selon moi aussi essentiels que ceux traits via le LHC (par ex) ai qqchose a "foutre" des ventuelles retombes / applications possibles.
M'enfin, c'est vrai qu'il faut bien "vendre" tout ca afin d'avoir les fonds ncessaires et je me souviens d'ailleurs avoir lu qu'il tait finalement beaucoup plus facile de "vendre" les projets farfelus (c'est une apprciation personnelle contestable)  de voyage sur Mars qu'un acclrateur de particules ...

----------


## MaliciaR

> Je trouve tout de mme dommage (bien que je respecte les "convictions" de chacun) qu'il soit ncessaire de trouver des "justifications" plus "terre a terre" a ce que l'on pourrait ventuellement faire avec les ventuels rsultats de tel ou tel sujet de recherche.
> 
> Le fait seul de (pouvoir peut tre) percer un peu les "petits" mystres de notre univers ne suffit donc pas ?
> Je ne crois pas un seul instant que quiconque travaillant sur des projets aussi complexe, abstrait, mais malgr tout selon moi aussi essentiels que ceux traits via le LHC (par ex) ai qqchose a "foutre" des ventuelles retombes / applications possibles.


+ 10^(+infini) !!!  ::D:

----------


## ABN84

> M'enfin, c'est vrai qu'il faut bien "vendre" tout ca afin d'avoir les fonds ncessaires


exactement. et la recherche fondamentale est tres difficile  vendre car les invetisseurs pensent avant tout benefice.

----------


## BainE

Scuz mou,

mais si je resume succinctement, si on considere fiable les theories actuelles, le risque d un accident "majeur" est tellement faible que on a decide (je parle d un milieu autorise, des gens qui s autorisent des choses) de le faire quand meme.

Mais j ai cru lire quelque part (je sais plus ou) que le LHC avait egalement pour but de confirmer certaines proprietes physiques que nous tenons pour vrai car suffisante pour les besoins. La, si c est vrai, je pourrai trouver certaines objections a emettre.

[mode troll]
Par contre, l'application militaire de ce petit joujou me parait fort alechante, enfin de la destruction propre  ::aie:: 
[/mode troll]

----------


## r0d

Moi ce que j'aimerai savoir, dans cette histoire de cordes, c'est qui tire les ficelles?
 ::aie::

----------


## soria_t

Merci  tous,

Je viens juste de comprendre le concept de musique clste  ::aie:: .

----------


## BugFactory

> Mais j ai cru lire quelque part (je sais plus ou) que le LHC avait egalement pour but de confirmer certaines proprietes physiques que nous tenons pour vrai car suffisante pour les besoins. La, si c est vrai, je pourrai trouver certaines objections a emettre.


Quand tu lances un ds  six faces, tu ne sais pas le rsultat d'avance, mais tu sais que a ne fera pas 7.

Ce dbat n'a plus d'intrt. A un doute lgitime, nous avons eu une rponse claire : ce type de collisions arrive tout le temps dans la nature, et nous sommes toujours l. A moins que vous ne pensiez que la fin du monde a dj eu lieu et qu'une cuite gnralise nous a tous empchs de nous en apercevoir  ::wow:: , les faits sont l pour prouver que le LHC est sans danger. (Enfin, sans danger  l'echelle plantaire. Vu la consommation que doit avoir ce machin, on provoquera peut-tre une belle panne de courant.  ::roll:: ) Assez de si et de mais alors que nous savons dj que cette thse du trou noir est  ranger  cot de la chute de la station Mir en plein Paris pour fter l'an 2000.

Et  entretenir cette hystrie collective pour faire monter l'audimat, les mdias ont russi  provoquer le suicide d'une jeune femme. BRAVO! Prts  n'importe quelle dsinformation pour vendre leurs feuilles de chou! Certains ont fait preuve de plus de modration, mais les autres! J'accusais plus tt les mdias de ne pas parler du LHC parce qu'ils sont l pour faire l'audimat et non pour informer le public, mais l! Quel superbe revirement et quelle dmonstration de dontologie!

(Petite parenthse. Je suis suffisamment comptent en sciences pour m'apercevoir que cette histoire relve du dlire le plus total. En revanche, je ne connais rien  la politique et  l'conomie. Et je fais confiance aux journaux pour m'informer sur ces sujets. Cherchez l'erreur...)

----------


## BainE

> Quand tu lances un ds  six faces, tu ne sais pas le rsultat d'avance, mais tu sais que a ne fera pas 7.


Comme le disait Albert "dans les conditions actuelles, avec les moyens de mesures dont nous disposons".

Ce que je veux dire c'est :
"si on a bas les spculations sur le risque encouru a partir de theories dont le-dit et bien nomm LHC avait pour but de confirmer ou infirmer", la ca me laisse plus pentois.

Laissons TF1 sur les ondes, ici c'est une section prive d forum assez spcifique pour ne pas attirer le chalant, je ne suis pas la pour faire sensation, mais avoir l avis de certains intervenants (notamment d une) qui semblent etre competent en la matiere (avec mauvais jeu de mot).

Dans l article que j ai lu, l auteur expliquait qu'il etait possible que la physique des particules subisse de considerables remises en questions. Or le LHC a ete concu a partir de la. Et je penseque le tout meilleur raisonnement du monde, s'il est bati sur des axiome errones ne donne pas grand chose de tres bon.

[edit] la citation est approximative dsol

----------


## BugFactory

Mais justement, la conclusion de l'inoffensivit du LHC n'a pas t base sur l'une de ces thories, mais sur le fait que la Terre (et d'autres astres) sont toujours l, ce qui est incontestable. C'est ce que j'essayais d'expliquer plus haut, sans succs apparemment.

----------


## MaliciaR

> Scuz mou,


On te scuze  ::mouarf::  juste parce que t'es fan de Coluche, sinon je t'ai pas encore pardonn la fois o tes yeux ont fourch  ::aie::  





> mais si je resume succinctement, si on considere fiable les theories actuelles, le risque d un accident "majeur" est tellement faible que on a decide (je parle d un milieu autorise, des gens qui s autorisent des choses) de le faire quand meme.
> 
> Mais j ai cru lire quelque part (je sais plus ou) que le LHC avait egalement pour but de confirmer certaines proprietes physiques que nous tenons pour vrai car suffisante pour les besoins. La, si c est vrai, je pourrai trouver certaines objections a emettre.


Alors, il y a plusieurs choses ici. 
First of all, il y a une diffrence entre "risque d'accident majeur" et "risque". Dans le sens o un risque d'accident majeur = trou noir qui engloutit la Terre et nous avec, toussa, a tellement de chance  se produire qu'il se produit tout le temps dans la ralit concernant notre-trs-chre-plante-avec-nous-trs-chers-dessus. Cd... beh jamais pour l'instant  ::aie::  Sans dconner,  partir du moment o on observe des collisions de particules dans l'espace et des rayons d'nergie beaucoup plus grande que ce qui se produira dans le LHC frapper la Terre tous les jours sans qu'on soit englouti, comment veux-tu le faire dans des conditions nettement moins satisfaisantes...? On fera une collision entre deux protons dans le LHC. Si je me souviens bien, l'nergie rsultante est gale  celle des battements d'ailes d'un moustique. Les moustiques peuvent faire plein de trucs chiants et moches, mais faire en sorte que la Terre soit engloutie...?  ::aie::  Donc, le risque d'accident majeur qu'est le trou noir est franchement trs proche de 0.

Second, ce que je viens de raconter n'a pas normment  voir avec ce qui sera tudi grce au LHC. Dans le sens o on a dcouvert, dcrit, etc. plein de choses longtemps avant le LHC. Il n'est pas l pour voir si un trou noir peut ou pas se produire. Des collisions ont t faites depuis des annes : comment sinon aurait-on dcouvert les autres particules, celles qui ne sont pas proton, neutron et lectron (modle de l'atome de Rutherford)? 

Finally, les thories que nous tenons pour vraies... En fait, pour l'instant, on va dire que la thorie portant le doux nom de "modle standard" est celle qui est admise pour vraie. Mais avec pas mal de rserves. Il y a un problme (parmi d'autres) avec elle : elle prend en compte les intractions lectrofaibles, fortes et lectromagntiques, mais pas la gravitation. Et a, c'est un sacr souci. Puis, les histoires de boson de Higgs et la supersymtrie (pour la comprendre, j'ai sacrifi un paquet de spaghettis, alors je tiens  la mentionner!  ::mouarf::  ) ne sont pas trs loin de tout a : le modle standard n'explique pas le pourquoi de plein de choses* observes et constates*. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est clair ce que je raconte, surtout ne pas hsiter  corriger : a fait trop longtemps que j'ai fait de la physique...






> Et  entretenir cette hystrie collective pour faire monter l'audimat, les mdias ont russi  provoquer le suicide d'une jeune femme.


Ah oui, l'Indienne qui s'est suicide par peur du trou noir... 
[Mode super ignoble] Beh quoi, vous verrez bien comment elle va rigoler quand le trou noir sera l : elle sera partie en avance pour viter les embouteillages...[/mode]





> Dans l article que j ai lu, l auteur expliquait qu'il etait possible que la physique des particules subisse de considerables remises en questions. Or le LHC a ete concu a partir de la. Et je penseque le tout meilleur raisonnement du monde, s'il est bati sur des axiome errones ne donne pas grand chose de tres bon.
> 
> [edit] la citation est approximative dsol


Beh justement, on en revient  ce que je disais plus haut. Pourra-t-on tablir l'existence du boson de Higgs qui a t apperu  ce qu'il parat avant la cration du LHC? On ne sait pas plein de choses et justement, les connatre pourrait srieusement dstabiliser le modle standard. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que *tout* sera remis en cause  ::):  Un lectron continuera  tre un lectron, par contre on saura peut-tre pourquoi il y a trois gnrations de fermions et de quarks avec leurs caractristiques plutt trs diffrentes, chose que le modle standard n'explique pas. Il y a aussi une histoire des jauges, mais je n'ai pas trop suivi a  ::oops::  


J'espre ne pas avoir racont trop de conneries, j'suis biologiste, mwa  ::mouarf::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Pourra-t-on tablir l'existence du boson de Higgs qui a t apperu  ce qu'il parat avant la cration du LHC?


On ne l'a pas aperu justement, on suppose qu'il existe. Le LHC permettra (ou pas) de prouver cette existence.

----------


## MaliciaR

> On ne l'a pas aperu justement, on suppose qu'il existe. Le LHC permettra (ou pas) de prouver cette existence.


Si, si, je crois me souvenir qu'il a t aperu. 'Fin, des restes de ce qu'il devrait tre. Le LHC devrait mettre en vidence son existance relle ou non... Bref, je vais vrifier mes sources  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pouic

> On ne l'a pas aperu justement, on suppose qu'il existe. Le LHC permettra (ou pas) de prouver cette existence.


Mieux que a : avec le LHC, soit on voit le boson de Higgs et on a la preuve de son existence, soit on ne le voit pas, et on a la preuve de son inexistence :-)

----------


## yan

> soit on ne le voit pas, et on a la preuve de son inexistence :-)


ou pas ....
c'est l o c'est fort

----------


## MaliciaR

> ou pas ....
> c'est l o c'est fort


+1  ::):  C'est trs intressant comment en Sciences les outils sont les limites mmes de l'acquisition de la connaissance.

----------


## Pouic

> ou pas ....
> c'est l o c'est fort


Euh, ben d'aprs ma copine qui fait sa thse en physique des particules, si on n'arrive pas  le voir avec le LHC, c'est qu'il n'existe pas....
Alors maintenant, il est possible que j'ai mal compris hein, je ne fais pas de physique moi  ::):

----------


## BugFactory

Pas d'aprs Stephen Hawking :
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/ne...-au-lhc_16686/

----------


## Pouic

> Pas d'aprs Stephen Hawking :
> http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/ne...-au-lhc_16686/


Effectivement...
Je me suis permis de lui poser la question ( ma copine hein, pas Hawking  :;): )



> pour le boson de Higgs, on devrait le dcouvrir avec le LHC. Je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi hawking dit qu'on ne le verra pas. Cela dit a ne lui cote pas grand chose...
> 
> Sinon:
> Plein de thoriciens esprent qu'on ne le verra pas. Beaucoup tudient des extensions du modle standard (modle prdisant le higgs), mais il y en a autant qui tudient des alternatives au modle standard. Si le Higgs est dcouvert, leurs thories devront tre entirement rvises


Bref, tout a pour dire qu'au final, on verra bien  ::):

----------


## BainE

> On te scuze  juste parce que t'es fan de Coluche, sinon je t'ai pas encore pardonn la fois o tes yeux ont fourch


conserve ta rancoeure, ca risque de se reproduire  :;): 

[edit]



> Cela dit a ne lui cote pas grand chose...


si 100$  ::aie::

----------


## BugFactory

> Bref, tout a pour dire qu'au final, on verra bien


Ben non, peut-tre pas, justement!

----------


## NeMo_O

Pour tous les curieux et courageux :

http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/do...14/c3/221/p10/

PS : merci de bien vouloir lire les 9 pages prcdentes ainsi que les cours de relativit pour ceux qui n'en ont jamais fait  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Pour tous les curieux et courageux :
> 
> http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/do...14/c3/221/p10/
> 
> PS : merci de bien vouloir lire les 9 pages prcdentes ainsi que les cours de relativit pour ceux qui n'en ont jamais fait


Oui, un trs bon dossier d'un gars assez exceptionnel  ::): 
Bonne lecture!

----------


## souviron34

pour ceux qui croient aux scnarios catastrophes, juste un petit rappel :

bien qu'un trou noir dforme l'espace et le temps autour de lui, comme tout objet il n'attire  sa surface que ce qui est  l'intrieur de son atmosphre.

Soit, pour un trou noir "normal", ....... 1 cm ...

Et comme un trou noir "normal" fait environ 10 kms de diamtre, ce sera un trou de 10 kms + 2 cms si a traversait la Terre...

Maintenant, un "mini trou-noir" aura une atmosphre proportionnelle, donc un trou noir de l'ordre du micron aurait une atmosphre de l'ordre du fem.. etc etc..

De plus (et c'tait le principe de base des centrales  fusion, et des Tokamaks), la raction s'arrte ds qu'il n'y a plus confinement, donc "auto-scurit".

C'est pour a que mon point au dpart n'tait en rien sur la dangerosit, mais sur l'intrt relatif... 

Et surtout sur la mobilisation sans prcdent d'une somme gigantesque alors qu' l'heure actuelle des domaines de recherche fondamentalo-applique manquent cruellement de sous : oliennes plus efficaces et moins "visuellement" polluantes, panneaux photovoltaiques efficaces (donc avec autre chose que du Silicium), remplacement du ptrole, et j'en passe.....

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Pour info, notre fameux LHC a bugg.   ::D:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, plus de nouvelles du LHC .... c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise nouvelle ?
C'tait pour quand dj la "vraie" mise-en-route / fin du monde de la chose ?

De toutes facons, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait s'inquiter maintenant, le mal est fait depuis un bout de temps: les trous noirs sont dj parmis nous.
Et voui ! Et, sans que personne ne semble s'en rendre compte, de la matire disparat partout autour de nous; et pourtant cela a t tal au JT:
. ya moins de yaourt dans les pots de yaourt
. ya moins de crme fraiche, moins de fromage blanc dans les pots
. ya moins de gateaux dans les paquets de gateaux, mme les "petits-beurre" ont fondu
Si ca continue le paquet de 500g de ptes en fera plus que 350 ...
Et tout ca alors que les prix a l'unit ont pas boug !
Et a en voir l'air ahuri des responsables de l'agro-alimentaire/grande distribution interrogs, j'ai du mal a croire qu'il puisse s'agir d'une sournoise manoeuvre pour gagner discrtement un peu plus d'argent.
Non, non, non ... la cl du mystre est la: un trou noir.
Un trou noir glouton, gourmand ?, mais un trou noir quand mme.

Et tiens: une trace de plus de son passage.
Il y qq temps, des milliers de chmeurs avaient disparus de notre bonne vieille France - comme par magie - et la, qu'entends-je aux infos ? 40 000 chmeurs recrachs d'un coup ! Runion de crise au gouvernement, etc ...
Ce trou noir, il est pas fou, il prfre nous bouloter nos "petits-beurre", les pauvres chmeurs, ca n'avait pas bon got.

----------


## ganga

> Bon, plus de nouvelles du LHC .... c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise nouvelle ?
> C'tait pour quand dj la "vraie" mise-en-route / fin du monde de la chose ?


Pour info, il est en "vacance" jusqu'au printemps.
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/ne...ps-2009_16792/

----------


## Rakken

> . ya moins de yaourt dans les pots de yaourt
> . ya moins de crme fraiche, moins de fromage blanc dans les pots
> . ya moins de gateaux dans les paquets de gateaux, mme les "petits-beurre" ont fondu
> Si ca continue le paquet de 500g de ptes en fera plus que 350 ...
> *Et tout ca alors que les prix a l'unit ont pas boug !*


Tu oublies que l'univers est en expansion, les prix  l'unit ont bel et bien boug, ils sont plus gros qu'avant !

----------


## Mat.M

> Et surtout sur la mobilisation sans prcdent d'une somme gigantesque ....


curieux je pensais que tu soutenais le projet J.  :;): 
Somme gigantestque ? Des peanuts pour l'apro oui  ::mrgreen:: 
Le cout du LHC n'a ncessit "que" 2-6.4 milliards d'Euro 
( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider )

-Jrome Kerviel a fait perdre 5 milliards  la Socit Gnrale quasiment autant.
-le plan Paulson c'est.....700 fois plus quasiment pour renflouer les banques US
Donc le CERN ils font petits joueurs  cot  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

je ne parlais pas que du LHC.

Mais aussi de trucs comme ITER (entre 10 et 100 - excusez la fourchette  ::roll::  - milliards d'euros)  etc..

----------


## Mat.M

a y est je sais  quoi sert le L.H.C.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 
<thorie du complot>




> Alchemy: Can base metals be turned into gold?
> 
> All metal atoms are made of the same building blocks of protons, neutrons and electrons, but in different quantities, so in theory it could be possible to change base metals into gold or any other metal of value to mankind. In practice, it is achieved only in nuclear reactions, where heavy radioactive metals decay into other lighter elements, including some isotopes of gold. However, man's ancient dream of turning base metals into gold is not a practical proposition. So it remains a dream!


http://www.gold.org/faq/

</thorie du complot>

et en plus il est construit chez nos amis les Helvetes aie me tapez pas  ::aie:: 
Je sors  ::aie::

----------


## droggo

Gao,



> Tu oublies que l'univers est en expansion, les prix  l'unit ont bel et bien boug, ils sont plus gros qu'avant !


Faux.

L'univers est en expansion _ grande chelle_, pas localement.

----------

